# DO NOT NOT BUY FROM LIL MEMBER



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

dont buy anything from layitlow member IN MY BLOOD his name is kenneth wood he is from florida i bought some 13x7 cross spoke Daytons from him on dec 12th of 09 for $1036 shipped and he never sent them i do have his phone # but he dont answer his phone anymore i leave him voice mails and pms and no response he did pm me on jan 5th saying that one rim got bent bad and he would return my money but nothing yet


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

that sucks







shit would really piss me off.....
good luck


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats fuuuuuuuuuucked up........
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=514661&hl=


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 15 2010, 11:10 PM~16305646
> *Thats fuuuuuuuuuucked up........
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=514661&hl=
> *


looked nice as hell too :banghead:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 15 2010, 09:03 PM~16305599
> *dont buy anything from layitlow member IN MY BLOOD his name is kenneth wood he is from florida i bought some 13x7 cross spoke Daytons from him on dec 12th of 09 for $1036 shipped and he never sent them i do have his phone # but he dont answer his phone anymore i leave him voice mails and pms and no response he did pm me on jan 5th saying that one rim got bent bad and he would return my money but nothing yet
> *


How did you pay? If you payed via paypal call them they will handle it and even contact florida pigs to charge him with fraud. They do that shit, all day.
If you didnt pay paypal or any other guaranteed way, send him something in the mail that will get him in deep.  You gotta do what you gotta do ya know


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 15 2010, 09:03 PM~16305599
> *dont buy anything from layitlow member IN MY BLOOD his name is kenneth wood he is from florida i bought some 13x7 cross spoke Daytons from him on dec 12th of 09 for $1036 shipped and he never sent them i do have his phone # but he dont answer his phone anymore i leave him voice mails and pms and no response he did pm me on jan 5th saying that one rim got bent bad and he would return my money but nothing yet
> *


PUT A S.O.S ON HIS ASS......
SHOOT ON SIGHT :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Jan 15 2010, 11:15 PM~16305696
> *How did you pay?  If you payed via paypal call them they will handle it and even contact florida pigs to charge him with fraud.  They do that shit, all day.
> If you didnt pay paypal or any other guaranteed way, send him something in the mail that will get him in deep.    You gotta do what you gotta do ya know
> *


don't fuck wit this guy... never thought of that :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i did pay paypal and filed a request for my money back they said they would get back to me on jan 27th lets see what happens :angry:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists+Jan 15 2010, 09:15 PM~16305696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

That's Fucked up :guns: :guns: :guns: hope you used PAYPAL atleast??


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 15 2010, 08:03 PM~16305599
> *dont buy anything from layitlow member IN MY BLOOD his name is kenneth wood he is from florida i bought some 13x7 cross spoke Daytons from him on dec 12th of 09 for $1036 shipped and he never sent them i do have his phone # but he dont answer his phone anymore i leave him voice mails and pms and no response he did pm me on jan 5th saying that one rim got bent bad and he would return my money but nothing yet
> *


That was the last time he was on here. :angry:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

damn, another zappo


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Hopefully paypal refunds you. Good luck.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 15 2010, 08:03 PM~16305599
> *dont buy anything from layitlow member IN MY BLOOD his name is kenneth wood he is from florida i bought some 13x7 cross spoke Daytons from him on dec 12th of 09 for $1036 shipped and he never sent them i do have his phone # but he dont answer his phone anymore i leave him voice mails and pms and no response he did pm me on jan 5th saying that one rim got bent bad and he would return my money but nothing yet
> *


is this his car with lic plate #  



> [/quote


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

what a low life.I see his from R.O


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when dealing with large amount its just as safe, if not better to send certified postal money order with tracking and signature, then its federal mail fraud if he doesnt send your items....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 15 2010, 10:22 PM~16306397
> *damn, another zappo
> *


 i remember him, what happined with that dude?


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 16 2010, 06:26 AM~16308086
> *what a low life.I see his from R.O
> *


wouldnt be the first time


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

when i made the deal with him he had rollerz only on his profile page but then he took it off its not on there no more i hope somebody on here knows him and tells him what the hell


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 17 2010, 12:40 AM~16314275
> *when i made the deal with him he had rollerz only on his profile page but then he took it off its not on there no more  i hope somebody on here knows him and tells him what the hell
> *


post something up in here,name,car photo,i'm sure someones got to know him
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26163


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 16 2010, 11:40 PM~16314275
> *when i made the deal with him he had rollerz only on his profile page but then he took it off its not on there no more  i hope somebody on here knows him and tells him what the hell
> *


true what a way to make your car club look way bad  well I hope some one fron R,O helps you


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I WILL TRY TO TRACK THIS MEMBER DOWN AND SEE WHATS UP, I AM NOT PROMISING ANYTHING BUT I WILL DO THE BEST I CAN TO GET IN TOUCH WITH HIM AND LET HIM KNOW WHATS GOING ON , ON HERE, PHILLIPA


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

hey members i found out last night that user name KENEKEN is the same fool as IN MY BLOOD so dont deal or buy from any of these two names and if anybody knows him tell him what the hell your giving ROLLERZ ONLY a bad name


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :nosad: :uh:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 17 2010, 08:00 AM~16315364
> *true what a way to make yourSELF look way bad  well I hope some one helps you
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Got him, he was on "jacksonville roll call" in "Post Your Rides" on the 15th this month

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16320448


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

Good luck getting your cash back, shit like this makes me think twice about buying online.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

One clue that gave it away was when he said that a rim got "bent bad'. How did that happen if they were supposedly put back in the box?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

THAT IS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT HEY HOMIE KITA DOES NOT PLAY THOSE FUCKEN GAME FIND HIM AND HE WILL BOUNCE HIM OUT QUICK JUST A LITTLE INSIDE HOME JUST ASK THE OTHER CLUB MEMBERS R/O IS STRAIGHT UP TO THE HEART.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 17 2010, 10:49 PM~16322527
> *THAT IS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT HEY HOMIE KITA DOES NOT PLAY THOSE FUCKEN GAME FIND HIM AND HE WILL BOUNCE HIM OUT QUICK JUST A LITTLE INSIDE HOME JUST ASK THE OTHER CLUB MEMBERS R/O IS STRAIGHT UP TO THE HEART.
> *


Kita is from UCE.......


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 17 2010, 11:02 PM~16322687
> *Kita is from UCE.......
> *


YES I KNOW THAT BUT KITA KNOS EVERYBODY HE CAN NOT GET AWAY RIGHT


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 15 2010, 11:03 PM~16305599
> *dont buy anything from layitlow member IN MY BLOOD his name is kenneth wood he is from florida i bought some 13x7 cross spoke Daytons from him on dec 12th of 09 for $1036 shipped and he never sent them i do have his phone # but he dont answer his phone anymore i leave him voice mails and pms and no response he did pm me on jan 5th saying that one rim got bent bad and he would return my money but nothing yet
> *


this site needs a trader rating system


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 17 2010, 11:19 PM~16322882
> *this site needs a trader rating system
> *


x2 like swaptree


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=40123


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

some TALL bullshit.. unless homie got swooped up, but doesnt seem likely since this has happened before.. 

its not worth a stack to ruin my name in the culture, its not worth 100 stacks to do that...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 17 2010, 01:51 PM~16317123
> *:angry:
> *


check your pm homie and call Troy ,I spoke to a few RO members on here and they are not happy with whats going on ,hopefully we can resolve this issue.......


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Contact your local police dept. file an internet fraud and grand theft report on the person. Go back to you paypal account and it will tell you the name of the person. Then you also need to contact the police dept in the city he lives in and file a report with them also. Internet crime is a serious matter. I had this happen to me. I contacted the police dept in the town he lived in and they investigated the dude. Turns out h was a TEACHER at a high school. Cops arrested him in his class room. Told him he had 24 hours to refund my money or he was going to jail for internet fraud and crime plus a grand theft and a number of other charges. Let say i had my 1000 dollars the next day. Plus the asswipe lost his job. Good luck homie.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 17 2010, 10:20 PM~16320481
> *Got him, he was on "jacksonville roll call" in "Post Your Rides" on the 15th this month
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16320448
> *


"BUSTED" :0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

much props to all you homies trying to help me out hopefully i will get me money back soon :uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

This is funny,he's got a topic about being ripped off himself,what a Tool!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=335923&hl=


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

If paypal doesn't return your money, Try this:

-Go down to the corner in the hood buy a bag for $20 a rock or some pot just some dumb shit.:wow:
-Put some gloves on wipe the bag down that you touched.
-Put the shit in an envelope while wearing gloves.
-Write his address while wearing gloves.
-Do not put a return address on it.
-Put a drop of water on a stamp and stick on envelope while still wearing gloves.
-Take that shit to a postal box and send it while wearing gloves.
-They will open it before it gets to him and then send it anyway, he will get a federal charge for pissing off the postmaster general by recieving narcotics.


OR just fly there plane tickets are only about 200 anywhere in the U.S.
and if you aint gonna get your money back you might as well spend a little more and have the joy of personally beating the shit out of him. Doctor bills cost more than rims. an eye for an eye then everybody is blind! :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Jan 18 2010, 01:21 PM~16326769
> *If paypal doesn't return your money, Try this:
> 
> -Go down to the corner in the hood buy a bag for $20 a rock or some pot just some dumb shit.:wow:
> ...


envelopes are postmarked where they were picked up, so theyd know where it came from, even if its a remote mailbox, still they know the city and all and a business may have a camera overlooking the mailbox  I work for INS and we get "mystery powders" in envelopes every few months, they have ways of tracking those people down

If u have unlimited texts its always fun to text him a 100 times a day. Also if you have his address google online free magazine subscriptions and sign him up for tons of magazines and free samples of penis enlargers or something :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 18 2010, 12:33 PM~16326888
> *  Also if you have his address google online free magazine subscriptions and sign him up for tons of magazines and free samples of penis enlargers or something :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DOUG CARTER IS GETTING VIAGRA NOW....


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> is this his car with lic plate #
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Ken's a clown... hopefully you get your money back. This fool never shows his face around in Jax. He lives out in the boondocks and used to come out of the woodwork every once and a while. good luck.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 18 2010, 03:31 PM~16327485
> *Ken's a clown... hopefully you get your money back. This fool never shows his face around in Jax. He lives out in the boondocks and used to come out of the woodwork every once and a while. good luck.
> *


WTF is that about, you do not even know him.

HMMMM after getting off the phone with KEN. Let me ask ya, since you came in here putting people on blast. Did you guy negotiate a price, then you put a portion in paypal, then change and wanted him too send the rims out and you would pay the balance. Cause that is what I am hearing?????? I hope that KEN is just lieing about this cause if he is not, and you came in here like this, and made comments like this..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I TAKE THIS ONLINE DEALING VERY SERIOUS, CAUSE I DO ALOT OF IT ALL OVER THIS PLACE, I'M NOT TAKING SIDES BUT HE NEEDS TO COME ON HERE AND SPEAK FOR HIS SELF CAUSE THAT JUST DONT LOOK GOOD


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 18 2010, 04:52 PM~16328304
> *I TAKE THIS ONLINE DEALING VERY SERIOUS, CAUSE I DO ALOT OF IT ALL OVER THIS PLACE, I'M NOT TAKING SIDES BUT HE NEEDS TO COME ON HERE AND SPEAK FOR HIS SELF CAUSE THAT JUST DONT LOOK GOOD
> *


 :wow:

He is at work bROtha. Said he would address it when he gets off. Homie got my number now also to help with the process


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 18 2010, 12:33 PM~16326888
> *envelopes are postmarked where they were picked up, so theyd know where it came from, even if its a remote mailbox, still they know the city and all and a business may have a camera overlooking the mailbox   I work for INS and we get "mystery powders" in envelopes every few months, they have ways of tracking those people down
> 
> If u have unlimited texts its always fun to text him a 100 times a day.  Also if you have his address google online free magazine subscriptions and sign him up for tons of magazines and free samples of penis enlargers or something :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no joke+Jan 15 2010, 10:24 PM~16305767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definatley. or a mandatory link in your signature like i've got


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 18 2010, 02:48 PM~16328849
> *:wow:
> 
> He is at work bROtha. Said he would address it when he gets off.  Homie got my number now also to help with the process
> *


he has been banned until this is taken care of so he will have to PM it to the guy he burned. I know the guy he burned and have had several dealings with him and he lives local I believe him and ken ken and his fake names aren't gonna slide on this one!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2010, 07:32 PM~16329974
> *he has been banned until this is taken care of so he will have to PM it to the guy he burned. I know the guy he burned and have had several dealings with him and he lives local I believe him and ken ken and his fake names aren't gonna slide on this one!
> *


SO IS THIS A LAYITLOW STANDARD, OR ARE YOU USING YOUR AUTHORITY AS A MODERATOR INAPPROPRIATELY BECAUSE OF A FRIEND. IF THIS IS A STANDARD ON LAYITLOW, THEN FIND CZARR FOR ME, BECAUSE HE GOT ME FOR 6K, AND HE WAS NEVER BANNED?????????????? NEITHER HAS HALF THE PEOPLE IN THE FEEDBACK TOPIC


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT

LOL... here's some shit YOU posted before about somebody not handling their shit so they should be put on blast...LOLOLOL



> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 8 2007, 05:50 AM~7856510
> *Hey Ken I called a couple of times, left messages, no response.  Even from Cali, so maybe put them on Blast.  They have done nothing to get shit handled or taking care of.  I tried too call you a couple of times tursday, but hit me up dogg.
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 18 2010, 08:24 PM~16330635
> *LOL... here's some shit YOU posted before about somebody not handling their shit so they should be put on blast...LOLOLOL
> *


YEAH AFTER THREE MONTHS, AND AT $2700. YOU BET. BUT THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU, NOT YOUR CLUB, NOTHING, AND YOU DROP YOUR TWO CENTS ABOUT SOMEONE YOU MIGHT HAVE SEEN OR MET ONCE. SHIT IS BEING HANDLED WITH THE TWO PEOPLE INVOLVED, AND I HAVE BEEN ON THE PHONE WITH BOTH OF THEM TO GET THINGS RESOLVED, AND YOU COME IN HERE LIKE A CHEERLEADER.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2010, 06:32 PM~16329974
> *he has been banned until this is taken care of so he will have to PM it to the guy he burned. I know the guy he burned and have had several dealings with him and he lives local I believe him and ken ken and his fake names aren't gonna slide on this one!
> *


 :0 

Good to know people in high places!

I do agree with needing standards around here. Like for instance oldsmobilefinatic that ripped off a bunch of people then disappeared, his topic is still open and people go in there every month or so trying to buy wheels, SHUT IT DOWN!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 18 2010, 07:32 PM~16330730
> *YEAH AFTER THREE MONTHS, AND AT $2700.  YOU BET.  BUT THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU, NOT YOUR CLUB, NOTHING, AND YOU DROP YOUR TWO CENTS ABOUT SOMEONE YOU MIGHT HAVE SEEN OR MET ONCE.  SHIT IS BEING HANDLED WITH THE TWO PEOPLE INVOLVED, AND I HAVE BEEN ON THE PHONE WITH BOTH OF THEM TO GET THINGS RESOLVED, AND YOU COME IN HERE LIKE A CHEERLEADER.
> *


Fuck the chearleader talk,EVERYONE on here should be on the lookout for scammers like this,and be warning others.
Shit like this makes me really think twice about buying from people on here,I'm sure others are thinking the same way. :angry:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 18 2010, 09:02 PM~16331148
> *Fuck the chearleader talk,EVERYONE on here should be on the lookout for scammers like this,and be warning others.
> Shit like this makes me really think twice about buying from people on here,I'm sure others are thinking the same way. :angry:
> *


WELL THINGS ARE IN THE WORKS TO GET IT STRAIGHTENED OUT. AND LOOK BACK IS THERE ANY OTHER TOPICS ABOUT HIM SCAMMING SOMEONE. SHIT THERE ARE FOOLS ON HERE THAT HAVE SCAMMED A BUNCH OF PEOPLE. AND THEY STILL ON LAYITLOW.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> WELL THINGS ARE IN THE WORKS TO GET IT STRAIGHTENED OUT.
> 
> 
> > Things shoulda been straight from the start,not after everyone gets on his ass about it.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 18 2010, 04:42 PM~16330108
> *SO IS THIS A LAYITLOW STANDARD, OR ARE YOU USING YOUR AUTHORITY AS A MODERATOR INAPPROPRIATELY BECAUSE OF A FRIEND.  IF THIS IS A STANDARD ON LAYITLOW, THEN FIND CZARR FOR ME, BECAUSE HE GOT ME FOR 6K, AND HE WAS NEVER BANNED??????????????  NEITHER HAS HALF THE PEOPLE IN THE FEEDBACK TOPIC
> *


I ban alot of people for scamming other people but im only one person if someone comes to me and presents the facts and i see fake screen names with the same IP address I will take action. I can ban czarr but im not going to help you FIND him LOL if he got you for 6k you should have already found him by now  Its an imperfect world if dude sends the money back or the rims or whatever he can have one of his 3 accounts back. If you ever need anything dirty shoot me a PM thats what im here for im like judge Wampner


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AM GONNA REMOVE MY POSTS. I WAS NOT RIGHT BASHING ANOTHER CLUB. I AM WORKING WITH THE GUY TO GET IT RESOLVED


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 16 2010, 12:03 AM~16305599
> *dont buy anything from layitlow member IN MY BLOOD his name is kenneth wood he is from florida i bought some 13x7 cross spoke Daytons from him on dec 12th of 09 for $1036 shipped and he never sent them i do have his phone # but he dont answer his phone anymore i leave him voice mails and pms and no response he did pm me on jan 5th saying that one rim got bent bad and he would return my money but nothing yet
> *



I know the Feeling Homie......Some Jackass got me on here for $750.00 on a set of D's......  :guns: :burn: 

And never got my money or wheels... i still have all the PMs from his pussy ass!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

still waiting to fix this but the homie big dirty from the RO is trying to get this done


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING OD DUVAL CO_@Jan 18 2010, 10:04 PM~16332110
> *Fuck that... he's making MY city look bad. i was born and raised HERE.  I'm not a cheerleader for ANYONE, I say what the fuck i want to when the fuck i want to. I call out people I know just as often as people i dont know. By the way... if you want to talk shit we can do this... but i wasnt talking TO you or ABOUT you so who is the cheerleader now?
> *


WHATS GOOD CHIEF


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2010, 07:32 PM~16329974
> *he has been banned until this is taken care of so he will have to PM it to the guy he burned. I know the guy he burned and have had several dealings with him and he lives local I believe him and ken ken and his fake names aren't gonna slide on this one!
> *


I SMELL A BAND COMING :cheesy: NO ****


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

This chapter of R.O?Club photos from this past weekend inside  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=478086&st=4420


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 19 2010, 06:33 AM~16336606
> *I know the Feeling Homie......Some Jackass got me on here for $750.00 on a set of D's......   :guns:  :burn:
> 
> And never got my money or wheels... i still have all the PMs from his pussy ass!!
> *


zappo?


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Heyyy... it's Ken and Dirty!

I made it easy for No Joke to see the guy who he has been dealing with.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 19 2010, 09:18 PM~16344369
> *YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ROLLRZ ONLY.  THAT IS THE PROBLEM WITH THAT JOKE OF A CLUB YOU CALL BOWL MOVEMENT.  A BUNCH OF FUCKED UP RIDES, WEED SMOKING, PEOPLE THAT DO NOTHING WITH THERE CARS FOR LIKE WHAT 10 YEARS.  AND INSTEAD OF TAKING CARE OF IN-HOUSE SHIT, THEY WORRY ABOUT OTHERS, AND WHAT THEY ARE DOING.  MAYBE YOU SHOULD WORRY ABOUT YOURSELF, CAUSE THAT CLUB IS A JOKE!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


DON'T TALK SHIT ABOUT NEW MOVEMENT..............YOU DID NOT WANT TO JOIN DO TO THE DRUGS AND HOW TUFF PEOPLE HELD THEM SELVES........THAT OFFENDS ALOT PEOPLE ON LIL..........THAT WERE OR WHO ARE IN NEW MOVEMENT...DON'T BURN YOUR COMING HOME BRIDGE TO JACKSONVILLE :nono:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 19 2010, 09:23 PM~16344415
> *DON'T TALK SHIT ABOUT NEW MOVEMENT..............YOU DID NOT WANT TO JOIN DO TO THE DRUGS AND HOW TUFF PEOPLE HELD THEM SELVES........THAT OFFENDS ALOT PEOPLE ON LIL..........THAT WERE OR WHO ARE IN NEW MOVEMENT...DON'T BURN YOUR COMING HOME BRIDGE TO JACKSONVILLE  :nono:
> *


FIRST OFF I COULD GIVE A FUCK LESS ABOUT BURING A BRIDGE IN JACKSONVILLE. 

BULLSHIT ASIDE, WHEN YOU WAS THERE IN THE GROUP, THEY WAS DOING SHIT, ALWAYS ON THE STREETS, DOING SOME CRAZY SHIT. WHEN YOU LEFT, SHIT CHANGED. AND PEOPLE CHANGED. 2000-2004 NEW MOVEMENT WAS DOING ALOT OF FUN THINGS, HAD ALOT OF RESPECT. AFTER 2005, I WILL NOT EVEN TALK ABOUT IT AND PUT THINGS OUT THAT I SEEN, OR WAS AROUND, THAT WAS WRONG, AND I WILL LEAVE IT AT THAT.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 19 2010, 09:10 PM~16344276
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


YEAH TELL ME ABOUT IT!!! I AM WORKING WITH HOMIE TO GET THINGS STRAIGHTENED OUT. INSTEAD OF BEING LIKE OKAY COOL, IT IS BEING HANDLED, PEOPLE IN HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT DUMB SHIT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 19 2010, 09:29 PM~16344492
> *FIRST OFF I COULD GIVE A FUCK LESS ABOUT BURING A BRIDGE IN JACKSONVILLE.
> 
> BULLSHIT ASIDE, WHEN YOU WAS THERE IN THE GROUP, THEY WAS DOING SHIT, ALWAYS ON THE STREETS, DOING SOME CRAZY SHIT.  WHEN YOU LEFT, SHIT CHANGED.  AND PEOPLE CHANGED.  2000-2004 NEW MOVEMENT WAS DOING ALOT OF FUN THINGS, HAD ALOT OF RESPECT.  AFTER 2005, I WILL NOT EVEN TALK ABOUT IT AND PUT THINGS OUT THAT I SEEN, OR WAS AROUND, THAT WAS WRONG, AND I WILL LEAVE IT AT THAT.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: IT WAS A SAD DAY.......WELL GOOD LUCKK TO YOU GUYS... YA'LL CAN FIGHT AT MY HOUSE ........TICKETS ARE 59.95 ..12 ROUNDS :drama: :drama: 

I HOPE KENNY WOULDN'T DO THAT TO SOMEONE .. IT DOES NOT SOUND LIKE HE WOULD DO THAT... HE DOES KEEP TO HIM SELF BUT... YOU NEVER KNOW..HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN GET THIS RIGHT AND GO BACK TO BEING PALS.. :biggrin: 

OR SWAP NUMBER AND MAKE SOME CALLS....CAUSE I'M PULLING UP MY PHOTOSHOP AND PUTTING SOME HAND CUFFS ON PEOPLE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO ****


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 19 2010, 09:35 PM~16344573
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: IT WAS A SAD DAY.......WELL GOOD LUCKK TO YOU GUYS... YA'LL CAN FIGHT AT MY HOUSE ........TICKETS ARE 59.95 ..12 ROUNDS  :drama:  :drama:
> 
> I HOPE KENNY WOULDN'T DO THAT TO SOMEONE .. IT DOES NOT SOUND LIKE HE WOULD DO THAT... HE DOES KEEP TO HIM SELF BUT... YOU NEVER KNOW..HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN GET THIS RIGHT AND GO BACK TO BEING PALS.. :biggrin:
> ...


 WE NEED COME UP WITH SOME NO **** RULES FOR YA... :cheesy: 

IT WILL BE HANDLED IN HOUSE FOR SURE, AND NO DOUBT, NO ONE IS HAPPY ABOUT THIS SITUATION, AND IT HAS BEEN ADDRESSED. WE ARE WORKING TOGETHER WITH THE GUY TO GET THINGS SITUATED BECAUSE IT IS THE BEST THING FOR ALL PARTIES. IT BOTHERS ME THAT *KEN* WAS NOT PUT ON BLAST. ROLLERZ ONLY IN CAPS WAS PUT ON BLAST. IT IS NOT LIKE ROLLERZ ONLY BOUGHT THE RIMS. I HAVE ADDRESSED THAT TOO THE SELLER, AND HE HAS SPOKEN TO ME CONCERNING IT. AGAIN, THIS WAS BETWEEN TWO PEOPLE, AND I GOT DRAGGED INTO IT BECAUSE I AM THE PRESIDENT OF THE CHAPTER. 
ALL I ASKED WAS FOR PEOPLE TO LET THINGS WORK OUT AND GO FROM THERE, BUT IT IS LIKE AN OPPURTUNITY TO TAKE CHEAP SHOTS. BESIDES THE APPERENT ISSUES, HERE IS THE OTHER FEEDBACK ON HIM

KENEKEN 
good seller Feedback jgcustomz 0 39 Dec 04, 2007 - 12:27 AM
Last post by: jgcustomz 

keneken good seller 
Feedback danp68 1 72 Oct 29, 2007 - 09:15 PM
Last post by: keneken 

BAD SELLER LAVISH 
BATTERY HOLD DOWNS Feedback keneken 15 333 Oct 13, 2007 - 09:57 PM
Last post by: texasgold 

keneken, vertex 
great buyers Feedback Tuna_Sammich 8 142 Jun 08, 2007 - 06:26 PM
Last post by: vertex 

SCREWED BY ? HYDRAULICS 12 
Feedback keneken 31 814 May 18, 2007 - 05:35 PM
Last post by: keneken 

13x7 or 14x7 on my 64 Impala SS 
Feedback keneken 18 399 Nov 12, 2006 - 07:24 AM
Last post by: Regal King 

A MISTAKE WAS MADE, CRUSIFIING SOMEONE...I MEAN COME ON


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT

check out my trailer and my caddy on the day i bought it... we got the wheels off the trailer like we were on a pit crew...hahahaha










I'll have my shit back on the road one day... no rush... no worries. I got all the stuff i need to build cars for the rest of my life. we'll just have to see if it ever happens.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

night ladies... time for CoD4 then bedtime... see you soon


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

AS I HAVE SAID THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU!!! BUT THIS WILL BE MY LAST RESPONSE WITH THIS OTHER THEN WORKING THINGS OUT WITH THE POSTER. JUST UNDERSTAND WHEN YOU SEE ME, WE ARE NOT ALRIGHT, AND WE WILL TALK ABOUT THIS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 19 2010, 10:02 PM~16344934
> *
> 
> check out my trailer and my caddy on the day i bought it... we got the wheels off the trailer like we were on a pit crew...hahahaha
> ...


you forgot about the SPIDERS.............THEY ARE FEELING LEFT OUT  :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

YOU GUYS ALL NEED TO CHILL THE FUCK OUT... HANDLE PERSONAL BEEFS OFF THE COMPUTER... HOPE DUDE GETS HIS MONEY BACK.. BUT LEAVE CLUBS OUT OF IT....


THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ROLLERZ ONLY or ANY OTHER CLUB MENTIONED....


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2010, 02:28 AM~16335911
> *I ban alot of people for scamming other people but im only one person if someone comes to me and presents the facts and i see fake screen names with the same IP address I will take action. I can ban czarr but im not going to help you FIND him LOL if he got you for 6k you should have already found him by now   Its an imperfect world if dude sends the money back or the rims or whatever he can have one of his 3 accounts back. If you ever need anything dirty shoot me a PM thats what im here for im like judge Wampner
> *



Can you ban Rollinaround you've seen the evidence and he has had other screen names with same IP.

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

good luck getting your $$ back!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 19 2010, 09:19 PM~16347035
> *Can you ban Rollinaround you've seen the evidence and he has had other screen names with same IP.
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> *



LOL funny thing is that king of pearl guy is someone you would never imagine!


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 20 2010, 02:13 AM~16348437
> *LOL funny thing is that king of pearl guy is someone you would never imagine!
> *



I am not sure what you are speaking of Mr Impala. My name is Jeff Thies and I have a shop in Morro Bay. you are welcome to visit anytime. Thanks I have plenty of sidewinders Monster Greens all for sale at Wholesale blowout prices.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 20 2010, 02:13 AM~16348437
> *LOL funny thing is that king of pearl guy is someone you would never imagine!
> *



Sweet so there is more than enough reasons to do the banning, what else can i do to get the ball rollin.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 20 2010, 12:13 AM~16348437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 20 2010, 01:13 AM~16348437
> *LOL funny thing is that king of pearl guy is someone you would never imagine!
> *


So why not ban these accounts?
The guys trying to sell parts in the hydraulics section,and its starting to look alot like this rim scam. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I've always known lowriding as a competitive friendly hobby. Why the fuck is there someone out there trying to screw this up??? Your making EVERYONE LOOK BAD!!! if your going to scam, go sell some 26's and leave the lowriding scene....SHIT...

 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 20 2010, 11:44 AM~16352039
> *So why not ban these accounts?
> The guys trying to sell parts in the hydraulics section,and its starting to look alot like this rim scam. :angry:
> *



he wouldnt do that, its just funny watching people message him and try and get the pics of stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DUVAL, 88 monte, STOCKTON CUSTOMS


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry to hear that homie. thats why i always do some research first b4 buying from anyone.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 20 2010, 10:00 PM~16357124
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DUVAL, 88 monte, STOCKTON CUSTOMS
> *



can you ban this dip shit well just cause he's a dip shit??? :angry: :biggrin: 




hope every thing turns out the way it should..


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Jan 19 2010, 11:13 PM~16345074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont need to chill anything, i'm good. I came in to tell the original poster that Ken is a clown and that i didnt think he was in R.O. after he got kicked out of Jax because someone brought it up... looks like i was wrong and he is the VP of a diff. chapter now tho.

As for the other B.S.... check your boy for THAT shit talking. I had no reason to bring any of that shit up 'till Dirty wanted to come at me. I have no reason to talk shit about your club, hell, i like everyone in the Jax chapter. Roller or not though Ken is a joke.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 21 2010, 01:09 AM~16359079
> *can you ban this dip shit well just cause he's a dip shit??? :angry:  :biggrin:
> hope every thing turns out the way it should..
> *


Agreed... 

maybe he could do some work to the MC... well, probably not but it was worth a shot.

... that would be like saying Skeeter might work on the 2dr if he wasnt such a 'neck

haha


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 21 2010, 12:16 AM~16359179
> *Agreed...
> 
> maybe he could do some work to the MC... well, probably not but it was worth a shot.
> ...


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Hopefully my dude can get his chips and people shouldnt trip on Rollerz but the ass that took the change needs to be dropped from the club because of his dumb shit . Rollerz is a decent club so dont think everyone is a minor player because of 1 jackass. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

this sucks because i have previously taken a members car club reputation as a major factor in my decision to do business with them. Who would think you would have a problem with a member of a major club? You would expect this kind of behaviour from an off brand non affiliated fly by night lowrider. I really hope that this guys people grab a hold of him and talk some sense into him...this problem should have been taken care of 6 pages and 4 topics ago because at the end of the day everyone is talking about this guy's club and who even knows who this guy is.


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

*undefined* PICTURES :biggrin: :thumbsup: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

PHOTOSHOP PICTURES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 20 2010, 11:43 PM~16359443
> *this  sucks because i have previously taken a members car club reputation as a major factor in my decision to do business with them. Who would think you would have a problem with a member of a major club?
> *


  
You said it!


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 21 2010, 01:16 AM~16359179
> *Agreed...
> 
> maybe he could do some work to the MC... well, probably not but it was worth a shot.
> ...


Always talking down to the white man :angry:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

hope it works out for NO JOKE, 
i have done business with him, he`s a hard working guys, and like all uf us, in these HARD TIMES ,a $1000.00 loss is a big hit to a guy working everyday to get his dough.
just my 2 cents.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 21 2010, 12:14 AM~16359147
> *Damn.. looks like another day down the drain for No Joke.. hopefully this gets straightened out and he gets his money soon.
> 
> BTW... we dont have anything to talk about. If you are all sensitive over something i said about your boy i can't help you. Bottom line... anyone who begs their way back into a club that they got kicked out of is a clown. If you didn't come in here like captain save-a-hoe with your cape on talkin shit about me then i wouldnt have said shit about you. if you hadn't came in here talking about my (old) club then i wouldn't have said shit about your inability to stay in one. Think about it.
> ...


WHEN I SEE YOU, REMEMBER WHAT YOU WROTE HERE. AND THAT WILL ANSWER YOUR QUESTION WHY!!!!!


----------



## 1989pinklacon3 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 01:11 PM~16364662
> *WHEN I SEE YOU, REMEMBER WHAT YOU WROTE HERE.  AND THAT WILL ANSWER YOUR QUESTION WHY!!!!!
> *



just a lil heads up rob not the one to fuck with


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1989pinklacon3_@Jan 21 2010, 07:20 PM~16367402
> *just a lil heads up rob not the one to fuck with
> *


WELL WE ARE GOING TO DEFINATELY FIND OUT!!!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 75HouseofGlass_@Jan 20 2010, 11:32 PM~16359337
> *Hopefully my dude can get his chips and people shouldnt trip on Rollerz but the ass that took the change needs to be dropped from the club because of his dumb shit . Rollerz is a decent club so dont think everyone is a minor player because of 1 jackass. :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :drama:
> *


Agreed! Don't know how he got VP in the next town when he was removed from RO from threatening "to kill" the President of Jacksonville chapter. I vote him out AGAIN  

And Dirty, if your gunna talk shit about other clubs....you need to drop the RO too. I was in New Movement for 10+ years before RO. That tells me alot of what you think of me.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT



> _Originally posted by 1989pinklacon3_@Jan 21 2010, 08:20 PM~16367402
> *just a lil heads up rob not the one to fuck with
> *


nah... don't lie to this dude.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 21 2010, 09:00 PM~16367830
> *Agreed! Don't know how he got VP in the next town when he was removed from RO from threatening "to kill" the President of Jacksonville chapter. I vote him out AGAIN
> 
> And Dirty, if your gunna talk shit about other clubs....you need to drop the RO too. I was in New Movement for 10+ years before RO. That tells me alot of what you think of me.
> *


Shit... don't you and Duane have New Movement tattoos? 

BTW... send me directions to the new crib in a PM or something. February is coming up quick.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

BTW...

I just noticed that the topic title has a double negative in it. 

you trying to get people to not refrain from buying things from Ken?

haha


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 21 2010, 08:00 PM~16367830
> *Agreed! Don't know how he got VP in the next town when he was removed from RO from threatening "to kill" the President of Jacksonville chapter. I vote him out AGAIN
> 
> And Dirty, if your gunna talk shit about other clubs....you need to drop the RO too. I was in New Movement for 10+ years before RO. That tells me alot of what you think of me.
> *


WHAT BOTHERS ME THE MOST IS THAT I HAVE SOMEONE THAT BASICALLY CAME INTO A TOPIC, THAT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH NEW MOVEMENT OR HIM, AND TALK SHIT ABOUT A MEMEBER OF THE CLUB, REGARDLESS OF THE ISSUES. AND I HAVE PEOPLE FROM MY CLUB ALIGNING WITH HIM IN HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT THAT MEMEBER. NOW A TOPIC ABOUT GETTING THIS GUYS MONEY BACK HAS TURNED INTO SOMETHING MORE.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

in all due respect to you guys who have some historical differences ( ive been through it, believe me) i think some of ya are losing sight of the fact that the topic here is one rider is out 1k and no rims and another rider aint making it right.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 21 2010, 08:30 PM~16368153
> *in all due respect to you guys who  have some historical differences ( ive been through it, believe me)  i think some of ya are losing sight of the fact that the topic here is one rider is out 1k and no rims and another rider aint making it right.
> *


EXACTLY!!!! AND I AS HIS PRESIDENT HAVE BEEN IN ALMOST DAILY CONTACT WITH THE GUY ABOUT IT, AND TRYING TO GET IT RESOLVED. I SHOULD NOT EVEN HAVE TO DO THIS, BUT I AM DOING IT BECAUSE I DO NOT WANT MY FAMLY'S NAME PUT OUT THERE


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 21 2010, 08:47 PM~16368406
> *Everyone who read it knew how you meant it... ask Jimmy, Chaz, Skeet, LA, or even Duane.
> 
> we were cool cause i'm cool to people who are cool to me... Ken ran his mouth about one of my boys and me before... we're not cool. You got heated over something i said about Ken, we're not cool. I'm good with that. I never said shit about you till you came at me... even then i made sure that you wanted to go down that road.
> ...


YOU STILL TALKING ABOUT BACKING DOWN???? I AM NOT WORRIED ABOUT TRYING TO PUNK YOU OUT, WE BOTH SAID THINGS, AS FAR AS CLUB HOPING, I MEAN THAT DOES NOT WORRY ME, EVERYONE KNOWS WHAT CLUBS I HAVE BEEN IN. THE REST OF STUFF ABOUT THE CLUB, WE BOTH KNOW WHERE THAT CAME FROM. I SAID WE WILL TALK ABOUT IT, I DID NOT SAY, WHEN I SEE YOU I AM GONNA FUCK YOU UP, OR I AM GONNA FIGHT YOU, I SAID WHEN I SEE YOU WE WILL TALK ABOUT IT. HOW YOU TAKE IT, THAT IS UP TOO YOU.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 09:54 PM~16368491
> *YOU STILL TALKING ABOUT BACKING DOWN????  I AM NOT WORRIED ABOUT TRYING TO PUNK YOU OUT, WE BOTH SAID THINGS, AS FAR AS CLUB HOPING, I MEAN THAT DOES NOT WORRY ME, EVERYONE KNOWS WHAT CLUBS I HAVE BEEN IN.  THE REST OF STUFF ABOUT THE CLUB, WE BOTH KNOW WHERE THAT CAME FROM.  I SAID WE WILL TALK ABOUT IT, I DID NOT SAY, WHEN I SEE YOU I AM GONNA FUCK YOU UP, OR I AM GONNA FIGHT YOU, I SAID WHEN I SEE YOU WE WILL TALK ABOUT IT.  HOW YOU TAKE IT, THAT IS UP TOO YOU.
> *


you think that shit's cute... we *aren't *going to talk. 

How about this... you try to talk to me im going to tell you to get out of my face and that's all. We're *not* cool.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 21 2010, 09:03 PM~16368601
> *you think that shit's cute... we aren't going to talk.
> 
> How about this... you try to talk to me im going to tell you to get out of my face and that's all. We're not cool.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 04:11 PM~16364662
> *WHEN I SEE YOU, REMEMBER WHAT YOU WROTE HERE.  AND THAT WILL ANSWER YOUR QUESTION WHY!!!!!
> *


BTW... i wonder how this should be interpreted.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 21 2010, 09:12 PM~16368701
> *BTW... i wonder how this should be interpreted.
> *


YOU SAID WHAT YOU SAID, WE AINT COOL, BUT JACKSONVILLE IS SMALL, SO WE WILL EVENTUALLY RUN INTO EACH OTHER.


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco (Nov 25, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Hope homie gets his spokes or his loot... thats some dirty pool....


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 10:17 PM~16368767
> *YOU SAID WHAT YOU SAID, WE AINT COOL, BUT JACKSONVILLE IS SMALL, SO WE WILL EVENTUALLY RUN INTO EACH OTHER.
> *


Why wait?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 21 2010, 09:26 PM~16368876
> *Why wait?
> *


WELL I WILL NOT BE BACK IN JACKSONVILLE UNITL MIDDLE OF NEXT MONTH, IF YOU WANT TO MEET UP SOME WHERE, THEN WE CAN MEET UP. (904) 993-5962 TEXT ME A NUMBER, LET YOU KNOW WHEN I AM IN TOWN


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 09:17 PM~16368767
> *YOU SAID WHAT YOU SAID, WE AINT COOL, BUT JACKSONVILLE IS SMALL, SO WE WILL EVENTUALLY RUN INTO EACH OTHER.
> *


 :buttkick: JACKSONVILLE AINT SMALL...............AGAIN YOU FAILED :rimshot: 

:wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DUVAL, IBuiltMine, capone530

IBUILTMINE=THATS A OLD SCHOOL NEW MOVEMENT MEMEBR :ninja:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DUVAL, I Drag A55, IBuiltMine

DAMN 3 OLD SCHOOL NEW MOVEMENT MEMBERS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 21 2010, 12:09 AM~16359079
> *can you ban this dip shit well just cause he's a dip shit??? :angry:  :biggrin:
> hope every thing turns out the way it should..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: DUVAL, RollinX151, DanielDucati, elmontecarlodeloco, hugos76, IBuiltMine


:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 21 2010, 09:58 PM~16369311
> *:buttkick: JACKSONVILLE AINT SMALL...............AGAIN YOU FAILED :rimshot:
> :wow:
> *


JUST A BIG ASS CIRCLE...... :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 10:07 PM~16369464
> *JUST A BIG ASS CIRCLE...... :cheesy:
> *


YA'LL NEED TO KISS AND MAKE UP...  NO ****

GATORS ARE ON ESPN PLAYING ARKANSAS IN B-BALL :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

this thread needs one of those pics talking about the internets being serious business.

either way hope you get your money or rims


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 07:35 PM~16368215
> *EXACTLY!!!!  AND I AS HIS PRESIDENT HAVE BEEN IN ALMOST DAILY CONTACT WITH THE GUY ABOUT IT, AND TRYING TO GET IT RESOLVED.  I SHOULD NOT EVEN HAVE TO DO THIS, BUT I AM DOING IT BECAUSE I DO NOT WANT MY FAMLY'S NAME PUT OUT THERE
> *


 :uh: How long does it take to ship out a set of rims? :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 21 2010, 10:09 PM~16369500
> *YA'LL NEED TO KISS AND MAKE UP...   NO ****
> 
> GATORS ARE ON ESPN PLAYING ARKANSAS IN B-BALL :biggrin:
> *


I WAS HANGING IN YOUR OLD STOMPING GROUNDS OFF SOUTEL VISITING MY BOY.....I WAS LIKE WHERE IS DUVAL AT...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 21 2010, 10:16 PM~16369600
> *:uh: How long does it take to ship out a set of rims? :uh:
> *


YEAH NO DOUBT THIS IS A BAD SITUATION. I AM HEARING THAT PAYPAL HAS SEIZED THE MONEY AND SUPPOSED TO BE SENDING IT BACK ON THE 27TH. BUT I DO NOT KNOW, BECAUSE PAYPAL AINT GONNA TELL ME ANYTHING, THAT IS WHAT I WAS TOLD. IT WAS UNDERSTOOD BY ME TO HIM, THAT THIS NEEDED TO BE ADDRESSED AND TAKEN CARE OF. I WILL CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE SITUATION DOING WHATEVER I CAN..WELL I AINT GIVING UP NO MONEY, BUT OTHER THEN THAT..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 10:16 PM~16369610
> *I WAS HANGING IN YOUR OLD STOMPING GROUNDS OFF SOUTEL VISITING MY BOY.....I WAS LIKE WHERE IS DUVAL AT...
> *


 :wow: TRUUUUUUUE....SHIT SINCE SKEETER MOVED I AINT BEN BACK TO THE HOOD SINCE "ON THAT SIDE OF TOWN" I'M STILL STUCK IN A-TOWN.... :biggrin: 

TELL Q I WANT THAT 82 DEVILLE..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 10:19 PM~16369639
> *YEAH NO DOUBT THIS IS A BAD SITUATION.  I AM HEARING THAT PAYPAL HAS SEIZED THE MONEY AND SUPPOSED TO BE SENDING IT BACK ON THE 27TH.  BUT I DO NOT KNOW, BECAUSE PAYPAL AINT GONNA TELL ME ANYTHING, THAT IS WHAT I WAS TOLD.  IT WAS UNDERSTOOD BY ME TO HIM, THAT THIS NEEDED TO BE ADDRESSED AND TAKEN CARE OF.  I WILL CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE SITUATION DOING WHATEVER I CAN..WELL I AINT GIVING UP NO MONEY, BUT OTHER THEN THAT..
> *


PM WHY...........WHY DID YOU DO IT.. CAUSE I'M IN DISBELIEF THAT HE WOULD DO THIS AFTER THE HOLE ICHI THING I FIGURED


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 21 2010, 10:19 PM~16369640
> *:wow: TRUUUUUUUE....SHIT SINCE SKEETER MOVED I AINT BEN BACK TO THE HOOD SINCE "ON THAT SIDE OF TOWN" I'M STILL STUCK IN A-TOWN.... :biggrin:
> 
> TELL Q I WANT THAT 82 DEVILLE..
> *


MAN I WOULDA HOOKED YOU UP FOOL, YOU KNOW THAT. BUT HIT HIS ASS UP. SHIT AINT CHANGED OVER THERE. CRACKHEADS, AND KNUCKLEHEADS. I MADE SURE TO BRING MY SHIT WITH ME, CAUSE FOOLS BE ACTING UP OVER THERE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 21 2010, 10:21 PM~16369664
> *PM WHY...........WHY DID YOU DO IT.. CAUSE I'M IN DISBELIEF THAT HE WOULD DO THIS AFTER THE HOLE ICHI THING I FIGURED
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:

JUST STANDING BY MY bROtha


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 10:21 PM~16369672
> *MAN I WOULDA HOOKED YOU UP FOOL, YOU KNOW THAT.  BUT HIT HIS ASS UP.  SHIT AINT CHANGED OVER THERE. CRACKHEADS, AND KNUCKLEHEADS.  I MADE SURE TO BRING MY SHIT WITH ME, CAUSE FOOLS BE ACTING UP OVER THERE
> *


MY PHONE DON;T WORK...NONPAYBILLOWNED


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 10:23 PM~16369691
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> JUST STANDING BY MY bROtha
> *


YOUR RIGHT.......  NO ****


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 21 2010, 10:27 PM~16369748
> *MY PHONE DON;T WORK...NONPAYBILLOWNED
> *


DAMN HOMIE, SORRY TO HEAR THAT. YOU KNOW WE GOOD, IF YOU NEED SOMETHING HIT ME UP, SEE WHAT I CAN DO.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 21 2010, 10:32 PM~16369816
> *DAMN HOMIE, SORRY TO HEAR THAT.  YOU KNOW WE GOOD, IF YOU NEED SOMETHING HIT ME UP, SEE WHAT I CAN DO.
> *


I GOOD ITS NICE AND QUITE IN THE HOUSE.. NO CELL IS KINDA NICE  

THANKS THO HOMIE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 21 2010, 10:36 PM~16369889
> *I GOOD ITS NICE AND QUITE IN THE HOUSE.. NO CELL IS KINDA NICE
> 
> THANKS THO HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: 

I LEFT MY CELL AT A FRIENDS, AND I WAS WITHOUT IT FOR TWO DAYS, AND THE FIRST DAY I WAS LIKE SHIT, THE SECOND DAY I WAS LIKE THANK GOD..


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:run:


----------



## Oldchevys11 (Jun 27, 2008)

WELL HOMIE, BELIEVE ME WHEN I SAY; ITS A SMALL WORLD. GL


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 21 2010, 10:04 PM~16369418
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 22 2010, 12:02 AM~16371064
> *:wow:
> *


 :uh: YOU NEED TO BE A BETTER ROLL MODEL THEN THIS....NO ****


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 22 2010, 12:16 AM~16371276
> *:uh: YOU NEED TO BE A BETTER ROLL MODEL THEN THIS....NO ****
> *


:uh: explain please..


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 21 2010, 08:03 PM~16370179
> *:run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

well i just wanted to say thanks to all the layitlow members for supporting me threw this dayton rim deal i know some people on here didnt like that i said hes from rollerz but the people would of found out anyway i mean come on it says it on his page well to this day i have not got my money or my rims he has not called me or sent me a message but i do want to say thanks to big dirty because he is trying to get this done and over with he suppose to pay me on the 27th which i dont think with happen but lets see :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 22 2010, 12:54 AM~16371853
> *:uh: explain please..
> *


 :wow: cause STONE COLD said so :angry: jabrony :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 22 2010, 06:57 PM~16378170
> *:wow: cause STONE COLD said so :angry: jabrony :biggrin:
> *


i lol'd at this


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Jan 22 2010, 05:57 PM~16378170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and you for loling at it..

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

when i ship they give me the money first and i always ship it out i dont fuck around with people.. that fool got some balls not to give your :angry: money back and the bad thing he is in a car club that is well known sorry homies hope paypal gives you your money back


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 22 2010, 04:53 PM~16379303
> *when i ship they give me the money first and i always ship it out i dont fuck around with people.. that fool got some balls not to give your :angry:  money back and the bad thing he is in a car club that is well known sorry homies hope paypal gives you your money back
> *


ya me to :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

where in fl does he live


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 22 2010, 07:31 PM~16380917
> *where in fl does he live
> *


he had said middleburg but who knows if thats true


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 22 2010, 06:45 PM~16378662
> *i lol'd at this
> *


 :biggrin: HE'S STILL A MEXICAN'T TO ME...NO ****


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 22 2010, 11:22 PM~16381462
> *he had said middleburg but who knows if thats true
> *


ITS TRUE CLAY COUNTY HOMIE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ITS DEAD IN HERE


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

am still waiting :angry:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 24 2010, 01:01 AM~16390981
> *am still waiting :angry:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 24 2010, 10:09 AM~16392905
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 24 2010, 12:01 AM~16390981
> *am still waiting :angry:
> *


are you waiting for PAYPAL to contact you?
or the seller?

no fun waiting,,,,,,


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

damn STILL NOTHING??PHONE CALL,EMAIL,LETTER SOMETHING!!LOL i bet he talked to you every day till the deal was done :loco:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 24 2010, 10:08 AM~16393811
> *are you waiting for PAYPAL  to contact you?
> or the seller?
> 
> ...


am waiting for either but nothing yet this sucks


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 24 2010, 01:17 PM~16393872
> *am waiting for either but nothing yet this sucks
> *


I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET HIS ADDRESS.. I KNOW THE MAIN ROAD I JUST NEED TO GET HIS STREET #


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 24 2010, 11:17 AM~16393872
> *am waiting for either but nothing yet this sucks
> *


YOU STILL HAVENT TALKED TO HIM?


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

anything yet? :dunno:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 24 2010, 04:15 PM~16395233
> *anything yet?  :dunno:
> *


HOUSE CALL :sprint:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

SWEET OKOLE IS HIS 3RD NAME.. HE'S ON RIGHT NOW 


User's local time Jan 24 2010, 06:24 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 272 
( 0.4 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Vehicle Parts
( 66 posts / 22% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 08:18 PM 
Status (Reading Board Index) 
Communicate 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
Send a Personal Message 
Private 

Information 
Home Page http://www.layitlow.com 
Birthday No Information 
Location No Information 
Interests No Information 
Additional Information 
Car Club No Information 



Signature 
Nothing is difficult. Most things need time.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 24 2010, 11:15 AM~16394371
> *I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET HIS ADDRESS.. I KNOW THE MAIN ROAD I JUST NEED TO GET HIS STREET #
> *


i have his address :0


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 24 2010, 12:12 PM~16394791
> *YOU STILL HAVENT TALKED TO HIM?
> *


you mean he still dont answer his phone or return my calls :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 24 2010, 11:31 PM~16401077
> *you mean he still dont answer his phone or return my calls :angry:
> *


THAT'S FUCKED UP, GOING THREW SOMEONE ELSE, NEVER COMING ON HERE TO SAY HIS SIDE WHEN SOMEONE HAS TALKED TO HIM SO HE KNOWS WHATS GOING ON, THAT'S NOT COOL. AND IF I HAVE MY CLUB NAME ON MY PROFILE AND I END UP DOING A BAD DEAL TO ME IT MAKES MY CLUB LOOK BAD. JUST AS WHEN I HAVE ALL POSITIVE FEEDBACK MAKES PEOPLE A LITTLE AT EASE TO DEAL WITH ME


----------



## unodelosronkones (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck bro hope u get eighter money or wheels,he needs to jump in this topic and answer for himself rather than letting someone else do it for him


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unodelosronkones_@Jan 25 2010, 12:56 AM~16401883
> *Good luck bro hope u get eighter money or wheels,he needs to jump in this topic and answer for himself rather than letting someone else do it for him
> *


X2 X2 X2


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:banghead: so is this clown gonna make this right or what.....i've been reading this for a while u wanna get your name back homie pay this man his money fuck those wheels by the time he gets them they will be worn out....homie u would probably get wheels fatser on a raffle waiting for this dude to come thru as it looks now he dont give a FUCK........and who the fuck has more than one screen name unless u are plannin to hustle someone...WTF......


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

keneken Jan 15 2010, 04:10 AM
| | Post #1546 

IMPALA SS ON D'S<<<<<these must be yours homie..:dunno:

Posts: 2,035
Joined: Oct 2006


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unodelosronkones_@Jan 25 2010, 02:56 AM~16401883
> *Good luck bro hope u get eighter money or wheels,he needs to jump in this topic and answer for himself rather than letting someone else do it for him
> *


I AM NOT SPEAKING FOR HIM JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT GETTING THE HOMIE HIS SHIT BACK, THEY HAVE BANNED HIS IP ADDRESS. SO HE CAN NOT COME ON HERE AND ANSWER FOR ANYTHING. DUVAL POSTED THAT HE STARTED ANOTHER NAME, BUT HE LIVES PRETTY RURAL, AND HE IS NOT VERY COMPUTER SAVY, SO I DO NOT KNOW IF THAT IS TRUE OR NOT. BUT IF HE IS MONITORING THIS. CONTACT ME, AND GET THIS CLEARED UP


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 25 2010, 05:06 AM~16402266
> *I AM NOT SPEAKING FOR HIM JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT GETTING THE HOMIE HIS SHIT BACK, THEY HAVE BANNED HIS IP ADDRESS.  SO HE CAN NOT COME ON HERE AND ANSWER FOR ANYTHING.  DUVAL POSTED THAT HE STARTED ANOTHER NAME, BUT HE LIVES PRETTY RURAL, AND HE IS NOT VERY COMPUTER SAVY,  SO I DO NOT KNOW IF THAT IS TRUE OR NOT.  BUT IF HE IS MONITORING THIS.  CONTACT ME, AND GET THIS CLEARED UP
> *


hopefully u can help this homie dirty..... :thumbsup: i see u trying all dude needs to do is send him a money order back for amount paid cleared up right... :dunno:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unodelosronkones_@Jan 25 2010, 01:56 AM~16401883
> *he needs to jump in this topic and answer for himself rather than letting someone else do it for him
> *


x82827827


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 25 2010, 06:08 AM~16402271
> *hopefully u can help this homie dirty..... :thumbsup: i see u trying all dude needs to do is send him a money order back for amount paid cleared up right... :dunno:
> *


THAT IS THE MAIN THING I WAS TALKING ABOUT. SHIT I WOULD EVEN COME OUT MY POCKET TO HELP WITH THE SHIPPING.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 25 2010, 06:06 AM~16402266
> *I AM NOT SPEAKING FOR HIM JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT GETTING THE HOMIE HIS SHIT BACK, THEY HAVE BANNED HIS IP ADDRESS.  SO HE CAN NOT COME ON HERE AND ANSWER FOR ANYTHING.  DUVAL POSTED THAT HE STARTED ANOTHER NAME, BUT HE LIVES PRETTY RURAL, AND HE IS NOT VERY COMPUTER SAVY,  SO I DO NOT KNOW IF THAT IS TRUE OR NOT.  BUT IF HE IS MONITORING THIS.  CONTACT ME, AND GET THIS CLEARED UP
> *


 :uh: he was on here last night...........look at my post record from yesterday... i tracked him for 20 minutes in the vehicle thread  I AINT A NINJA FOR NOTHING..........

its time for a house call aka youtube.... :biggrin: 

pm me his address :0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 25 2010, 05:10 PM~16407194
> *:uh: he was on here last night...........look at my post record from yesterday... i tracked him for 20 minutes in the vehicle thread    I AINT A NINJA FOR NOTHING..........
> 
> its time for a house call aka youtube.... :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 
What a pussyfart,if he did no wrong,why not come here and tell his side of the story. :angry: 
This looks like a planned scam to me


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 25 2010, 06:10 PM~16407194
> *:uh: he was on here last night...........look at my post record from yesterday... i tracked him for 20 minutes in the vehicle thread    I AINT A NINJA FOR NOTHING..........
> 
> its time for a house call aka youtube.... :biggrin:
> ...


OKAY GO AHEAD AND HOOK UP THAT HOUSE CALL


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SHIT, 
IT LOOKS LIKE HE`S JUST PLANING ON KEEPING THE MONEY AND THE RIMS!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 25 2010, 07:18 PM~16408021
> *OKAY GO AHEAD AND HOOK UP THAT HOUSE CALL
> *


I HAVEN' GOTTEN PAID FIRST.......BOUNTY HUNTERS DON'T WORK FOR FREE :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 25 2010, 05:18 PM~16408021
> *OKAY GO AHEAD AND HOOK UP THAT HOUSE CALL
> *


So does this mean you already got the word from ken that nojoke is shit out of luck????


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 25 2010, 11:14 PM~16411015
> *So does this mean you already got the word from ken that nojoke is shit out of luck????
> *


I HAVE NOT SPOKEN TO KEN SINCE LAST MONDAY WHEN ALL OF THIS STARTED. BUT I AM IN VIRGINIA BEACH VIRGINIA, OR I WOULD HAVE STOPPED BY HIS HOUSE. AS FAR AS THE STATUS, I HAVE SPOKEN WITH NO JOKE CONCERNING WHAT I KNOW, AND THAT IS THE ONLY PERSON THAT NEEDS TO KNOW THE STATUS.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 25 2010, 10:11 PM~16410962
> *I HAVEN' GOTTEN PAID FIRST.......BOUNTY HUNTERS DON'T WORK FOR FREE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

make sure to video the house call....catch him at the mall or sumthin like on cheaters...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

his IP address is not banned, he can still PM people just not post on here


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 26 2010, 03:52 PM~16417790
> *his IP address is not banned, he can still PM people just not post on here
> *


THANKS FOR THE CLARIFICATION MR IMPALA, IT SEEMS THAT MAYBE HE HAS BEEN ON LINE UNDER ANOTHER NAME. NINJA BOY BEEN CHECKING HIM OUT. I I WILL CONTINUE TO WORK WITH NO JOKE TO TRY TO GET IT RESOLVED SOMEHOW.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

damn this long already this is ridiculous ....if it was my money i would have bought the plane ticket already and posted up in front of this guys crib..... and get my wheels or my money back.....


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 27 2010, 02:49 AM~16426357
> *damn this long already this is ridiculous ....if it was my money i would have bought the plane ticket already and posted up in front of this guys crib..... and get my wheels or my money back.....
> *



:werd:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 27 2010, 04:49 AM~16426357
> *damn this long already this is ridiculous ....if it was my money i would have bought the plane ticket already and posted up in front of this guys crib..... and get my wheels or my money back.....
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

well today is the day that i was suppose to get my money back from that thief and guess what i didnt get nothing :angry:


----------



## skraper85 (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck it homie tripp to that pussy's house loosing a couple hundread is better then loosing over a g good luck homie been reading this for almost a week
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 27 2010, 02:35 PM~16430450
> *well today is the day that i was suppose to get my money back from that thief and guess what i didnt get nothing :angry:
> *


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 27 2010, 02:35 PM~16430450
> *well today is the day that i was suppose to get my money back from that thief and guess what i didnt get nothing :angry:
> *


the day isnt over yet..........maybe that bag of mashed up bullshit of a person he is will come to his sences...... or maybe not.........just goes to show what type of piece of shit ken really is...........


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 27 2010, 05:38 PM~16431074
> *the day isnt over yet..........maybe that bag of mashed up bullshit of a person he is will come to his sences...... or maybe not.........just goes to show what type of piece of shit ken really is...........
> *


NO I AM VERY AWARE OF PAYPAL POLICY, AND IF THERE WAS MONEY IN PAYPAL, THERE WOULD BE A NOTIFICATION OF EXISTING FUNDS. THE FACT THAT INFO WAS SAID, THAT MONEY WOULD BE PROVIDED ON THIS DAY, YET IT IS NOT, NOR IS THERE AN INDICATION OF, SAYS THAT IT WAS A LIE. EITHER WAY, I AM STILL WORKING, AND WILL CONTINUE TO WORK TO GET THIS ISSUE RESOLVED.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 27 2010, 03:35 PM~16430450
> *well today is the day that i was suppose to get my money back from that thief and guess what i didnt get nothing :angry:
> *


Are you really surprised?


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

thats fucked up


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 27 2010, 03:35 PM~16430450
> *well today is the day that i was suppose to get my money back from that thief and guess what i didnt get nothing :angry:
> *


thats messed up :nosad:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

i guess from now on if youre thinking of buying something from a MAJOR car club MEMBER you would have to clear all the particulars with his chapter president before any money gets sent????? Like where and when is this gonna end? Most of us want to join a club for the comradery and RESPECT that the membership/plaque represents. With that, a member must carry himself in a way that doesnt bring a bad light on his club. And im not talking about what a man does for a living that is nobodies business. lets face it, most of us aint choirboys but this is a case of a straight rip-off of another rider and the whole world of lowriding is reading about it. This aint cool!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 27 2010, 07:38 PM~16432424
> *i guess from now on if youre thinking of buying something from a MAJOR car club MEMBER you would have to clear all the particulars with his chapter president before any money gets sent????? Like where and when is this gonna end? Most of us want to join a club for the comradery and RESPECT that the membership/plaque represents. With that, a member must carry himself in a way that doesnt bring a bad light on his club. And im not talking about what a man does for a living that is nobodies business. lets face it, most of us aint choirboys but this is a case of a straight rip-off of another rider and the whole world of lowriding is reading about it. This aint cool!!!
> *


I AGREE WITH YA, NOT ABOUT CLEARING IT THROUGH PRESIDENTS AND ALL THAT. IT IS STILL ONE GUY BUYING FROM ANOTHER. BUT I AM SURE THAT THE CLUB FACTOR DID MAKE THE PERSON LESS WEARY, AND NO MATTER WE STILL HAVE NO SAFE CODES WHEN DEALING WITH PEOPLE. BUT IF THIS CAN BE FIXED, I WILL WORK TO GET IT FIXED.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 27 2010, 06:38 PM~16432424
> *i guess from now on if youre thinking of buying something from a MAJOR car club MEMBER you would have to clear all the particulars with his chapter president before any money gets sent????? Like where and when is this gonna end? Most of us want to join a club for the comradery and RESPECT that the membership/plaque represents. With that, a member must carry himself in a way that doesnt bring a bad light on his club. And im not talking about what a man does for a living that is nobodies business. lets face it, most of us aint choirboys but this is a case of a straight rip-off of another rider and the whole world of lowriding is reading about it. This aint cool!!!
> *


thats why I try and get as much info as I can from a seller before sending $ so if they try and burn me Ill do my own investigation. But for this seller to log on lil and avoid this topic not good. Say NO JOKE u waited patiently and gave him a chance to resolve it and till this date u have nothing. hit me up on a pm if u ever want some info.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 27 2010, 07:00 PM~16432660
> *thats why I try and get as much info as I can from a seller before sending $ so if they try and burn me Ill  do my own investigation. But for this seller to log on lil and avoid this topic not good. Say NO JOKE u waited patiently and gave him a chance to resolve it and till this date u have nothing. hit me up on a pm if u ever want some info.
> *


 :0


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

hes gonna be chillin on the couch watching tv like this :drama: then when he looks through the peephole at the person knocking on his door, hes gonna be like this :sprint:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 27 2010, 06:41 PM~16433956
> *hes gonna be chillin on the couch watching tv like this :drama:  then when he looks through the peephole at the person knocking on his door, hes gonna be like this  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

I would have went to his house already I dont care if I end up loosing more on the trip as long as that sob doen't get away with it. Nock every fucking teeth out of his mouth.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

why doesn't rollerz take it out of the club dues and then rollerz can deal with in the blood. my bad in my blood.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 27 2010, 09:41 PM~16433956
> *hes gonna be chillin on the couch watching tv like this :drama:  then when he looks through the peephole at the person knocking on his door, hes gonna be like this  :sprint:
> *


AT FIRST I WAS LIKE :wow: BUT NOW I'M LIKE :0 ...NO ****


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

fuck it homie take a cruise to pad, when he comes to the door dont even say 
shit just straight chin check his ass!!!!!!










KEEP THAT PIMP HAND STRONG HOMEBOY!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 27 2010, 08:41 PM~16433956
> *hes gonna be chillin on the couch watching tv like this :drama:  then when he looks through the peephole at the person knocking on his door, hes gonna be like this  :sprint:
> *












be very quiet, or bigdirty will warn him. :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jan 28 2010, 04:23 AM~16437652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAA

IT IS ALWAYS FUNNY THAT PEOPLE COME IN HERE AND TALK ABOUT GOING TO SOMEONE'S HOUSE. TELL YOU WHAT, ANYONE WANT TO GO, NO JOKE HAS THE ADDRESS. I WILL MAKE SURE TO GET DUVAL TO RECORD THE EVENT.

BUT AS I HAVE TALKED TO NO JOKE ABOUT THIS, I WILL CONTINUE TO TRY TO GET THINGS SITUATED, AND IF THIS HAS THE ABILITY TO BE RESOLVED, I WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

man i cant beleive this guy is not taking care of this it sucks to be burned by a fellow rider ...if he dont realize lowriding is not cheap to begin with and to be out a 1000.00 dollars is fucked....maybe he buys his rides already built so wont understand how much go's into building them


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 28 2010, 06:26 AM~16437827
> *man i cant beleive this guy is not taking care of this it sucks to be burned by a fellow rider ...if he dont realize lowriding is not cheap to begin with and to be out a 1000.00 dollars is fucked....maybe he buys his rides already built so wont understand how much go's into building them
> *


NO HE BUILT IT. I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON. MAYBE OFF HIS MEDS OR SOMETHING. I AM NOT GOING TO PUT HIS BUSINESS OUT THERE, BECAUSE THAT IS CLUB SHIT. BUT HE HAD ISSUES, AND REALLY HAD TURNED THINGS AROUND, WAS REALLY SETTING STANDARDS AND EXAMPLES FOR THE NEW FOLKS, AND MY NEW MEMBERS HAD ALOT OF RESPECT FOR HIM. AND THEN YOU DO SOMETHING LIKE THIS, SORTA WONDER WHAT HAPPENED??? BUT HE HAS NOT CONTACTED ME SINCE LAST MONDAY, SO?????


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:nosad:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jan 28 2010, 02:13 AM~16437633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 You damn sure dont want this guy knocking on your front door


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 28 2010, 09:37 AM~16438731
> *NO HE BUILT IT.  I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON.  MAYBE OFF HIS MEDS OR SOMETHING.  I AM NOT GOING TO PUT HIS BUSINESS OUT THERE,  BECAUSE THAT IS CLUB SHIT.  BUT HE HAD ISSUES, AND REALLY HAD TURNED THINGS AROUND, WAS REALLY SETTING STANDARDS AND EXAMPLES FOR THE NEW FOLKS, AND MY NEW MEMBERS HAD ALOT OF RESPECT FOR HIM.  AND THEN YOU DO SOMETHING LIKE THIS, SORTA WONDER WHAT HAPPENED???  BUT HE HAS NOT CONTACTED ME SINCE LAST MONDAY, SO?????
> *


Dirty, Dirty, Dirty...lol....common bro. What do you mean you "wonder what happened"? He got the boot from Jax, RO---strike one---- now this?----strike two---no need to wait for strike three. Solve the problem, forgive him for being a jackass, and forget<<<<him that is. Just bad element, no good for anyone. Unless...you heard the saying "love is blind"?...nahhhh, I won't ask :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 28 2010, 08:36 PM~16444560
> *Dirty, Dirty, Dirty...lol....common bro. What do you mean you "wonder what happened"? He got the boot from Jax, RO---strike one---- now this?----strike two---no need to wait for strike three. Solve the problem, forgive him for being a jackass, and forget<<<<him that is. Just bad element, no good for anyone. Unless...you heard the saying "love is blind"?...nahhhh, I won't ask :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SPEAK WITH YOUR PRESIDENT, I SENT HIM THE INFO ALREADY


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Man some of yall make me laugh! :roflmao: Yall act like Rollerz Only is some type of insurance company. We aint the FDIC. I buy shit all the time and it dont make me feel no better if it says Goodtimes or Majestics or whatever under somebodys name. Because i am dealing with ONE individual not the whole damn club. In my eyes Dirty has and is going above and beyond his call of duty here and i commend him for that. But when people say that this is making Rollerz look bad i just gotta laugh. What dude did was fucced up but HE did it not RO. When homie and him made the deal it was between those two INDIVIDUALS not him and RO.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 28 2010, 08:20 PM~16444945
> *Man some of yall make me laugh!  :roflmao: Yall act like Rollerz Only is some type of insurance company. We aint the FDIC. I buy shit all the time and it dont make me feel no better if it says Goodtimes or Majestics or whatever under somebodys name. Because i am dealing with ONE individual not the whole damn club. In my eyes Dirty has and is going above and beyond his call of duty here and i commend him for that. But when people say that this is making Rollerz look bad i just gotta laugh. What dude did was fucced up but HE did it not RO. When homie and him made the deal it was between those two INDIVIDUALS not him and RO.
> *


i undertsand your point bro...but i think what people mean is that since this cat had RO which is a well RESPECTED AND KNOWN club that there wouldnt be any problems...it does reflect the individual who did this...not the club name....must have figured since he was in a high profile club he wouldnt have any problems...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 27 2010, 03:35 PM~16430450
> *well today is the day that i was suppose to get my money back from that thief and guess what i didnt get nothing :angry:
> *


hopefully u will get your money homie...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 28 2010, 10:00 PM~16445372
> *hopefully u will get your money homie...
> *


X2


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 28 2010, 09:04 PM~16445411
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: at least u steped up to the plate and tryin bro...much props for that...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:| :| got damn its boring in here....................


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Jan 27 2010, 10:53 PM~16434927
> *fuck it homie take a cruise to pad, when he comes to the door dont even say
> shit just straight chin check his ass!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Jan 27 2010, 10:53 PM~16434927
> *fuck it homie take a cruise to pad, when he comes to the door dont even say
> shit just straight chin check his ass!!!!!!
> 
> ...



OH SHIT, I MESSED THIS ONE, THAT SHIT IS FUNNY
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 28 2010, 10:34 PM~16445759
> *OH SHIT, I MESSED THIS ONE, THAT SHIT IS FUNNY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 28 2010, 09:29 PM~16445703
> *:|  :| got damn its boring in here....................
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i think ken or keneken what ever he wants to call himself really messed up by burning me for $1036 i dont think that amount is worth it but karma is a motha! :wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 29 2010, 08:22 PM~16455107
> *i think ken or keneken what ever he wants to call himself really messed up by burning me for $1036 i dont think that amount is worth it but karma is a motha! :wow:
> *


H.O.U.S.E. C.A.L.L. :drama: :sprint:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 29 2010, 08:46 PM~16455900
> *H.O.U.S.E. C.A.L.L.  :drama:    :sprint:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 29 2010, 07:22 PM~16455107
> *i think ken or keneken what ever he wants to call himself really messed up by burning me for $1036 i dont think that amount is worth it but karma is a motha! :wow:
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO....I WAS HOPING TO HEAR U GOT A MONEY ORDER PAID BACK IN FULL......


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 29 2010, 09:15 PM~16457430
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO....I WAS HOPING TO HEAR U GOT A MONEY ORDER PAID BACK IN FULL......
> *


X2,really sucks


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NAW YALL AINT HEARD THE NEW SHIT............ hno: hno: :loco: hno: hno:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 30 2010, 08:30 AM~16459270
> *NAW YALL AINT HEARD THE NEW SHIT............ hno:  hno:  :loco:  hno:  hno:
> *


please tell dirty please tell...... :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 30 2010, 09:30 AM~16459270
> *NAW YALL AINT HEARD THE NEW SHIT............ hno:  hno:  :loco:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: WHAT WHAT WHAT :|


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 30 2010, 06:30 AM~16459270
> *NAW YALL AINT HEARD THE NEW SHIT............ hno:  hno:  :loco:  hno:  hno:
> *


hopefully "no joke" didn't pay for "in my blood's" sex change operation for the Bitch move he did


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 30 2010, 10:32 AM~16459527
> *hopefully "no joke" didn't pay for "in my blood's" sex change operation for the Bitch move he did
> *


 :0


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

spill the beans homie, the suspence is killing me!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Jan 30 2010, 12:34 PM~16460730
> *spill the beans homie, the suspence is killing me!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


x2 :wow: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 30 2010, 10:32 AM~16459527
> *hopefully "no joke" didn't pay for "in my blood's" sex change operation for the Bitch move he did
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

if you paid through paypal they will refund the money. you have to make a claim and it takes about a week. and the reason it takes a week is they want to make sure you didn't receive the item before they refund you. :thumbsup:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 28 2010, 07:20 PM~16444945
> *Man some of yall make me laugh!  :roflmao: Yall act like Rollerz Only is some type of insurance company. We aint the FDIC. I buy shit all the time and it dont make me feel no better if it says Goodtimes or Majestics or whatever under somebodys name. Because i am dealing with ONE individual not the whole damn club. In my eyes Dirty has and is going above and beyond his call of duty here and i commend him for that. But when people say that this is making Rollerz look bad i just gotta laugh. What dude did was fucced up but HE did it not RO. When homie and him made the deal it was between those two INDIVIDUALS not him and RO.
> *


THERE YOU GO BRING THE BIG "I" IN IT , (INDIVIDUALS ) ,  IM JUST JOKEING HOMIE BUT YOUR RIGHT , BACK IN THE DAY I WAS PART OF A CAR CLUB IN CHICAGO (88-91). & WE HAD A MEMBER THAT WAS ON SOME FOUL SHIT THAT WAS UNDERCOVER DEALING WITH SOME MEMBERS WIFES / GIRLFRIENDS MATTER OF FACT HE WAS HITTING OTHER CLUB MEMBERS FEMALE SPOUSES , I DONT REMEMBER HOW HE GOT CAUGHT BUT I DO REMEMBER THE BEAT DOWN AT THE CAR SHOW PLUS HIM GETTING SHOT UP A WEEK OR 2 LATER , HES STILL LIVING BUT HE WALKS WITH A CANE NOW. BUT AT THE TIME ALL THIS JUMPED OFF NOT 1 TIME DID OTHER CLUBS BLAME US AS A CLUB FOR HIS ACTIONS , WE WERE LIKE HES A GROWN MAN HES GOT TO STAND ON HIS OWN .


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I feel ya man. I got burned for $500 2 years or so back by a known member here. It happens, but it's definatly steered me away from buying from most people on here which sucks.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WOW INSTEAD OF GOING TO HIS DOOR LIKE ALL THESE PEOPLE WAS TALKING ABOUT. SOME ONE POSTED HIS PERSONAL INFO, AND NOW HIS WINDOW OF HIS CAR GOT BROKEN OUT. THAT IS SOME COWARD ASS SHIT. FOOLS COME IN HERE TALKING ALL THAT SHIT, THEN COME BY AND BREAK OUT HIS WINDOW. I WOULD SAY BE CAREFUL NOW STOPPING BY HIS HOUSE, AS I WOULD BE, I AM SURE HE IS ARMED NOW. AND GUESS WHAT, NOW FOR SURE, "NO JOKE" WILL NOT GET HIS MONEY. WHOEVER DID IT, YOU DID NOTHING MORE THEN ADD TO THE ALREADY MESSED UP SITUATION. I ALMOST HAD "NO JOKES" MONEY, OR AT LEAST A COMPROMISE. DUMB ASS FUCKING PEOPLE.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 07:34 AM~16466500
> *WOW INSTEAD OF GOING TO HIS DOOR LIKE ALL THESE PEOPLE WAS TALKING ABOUT.  SOME ONE POSTED HIS PERSONAL INFO, AND NOW HIS WINDOW OF HIS CAR GOT BROKEN OUT.  THAT IS SOME COWARD ASS SHIT.  FOOLS COME IN HERE TALKING ALL THAT SHIT, THEN COME BY AND BREAK OUT HIS WINDOW.    I WOULD SAY BE CAREFUL NOW STOPPING BY HIS HOUSE, AS I WOULD BE, I AM SURE HE IS ARMED NOW.  AND GUESS WHAT, NOW FOR SURE, "NO JOKE" WILL NOT GET HIS MONEY.   WHOEVER DID IT, YOU DID NOTHING MORE THEN ADD TO THE ALREADY MESSED UP SITUATION.  I ALMOST HAD "NO JOKES" MONEY, OR AT LEAST A COMPROMISE.  DUMB ASS FUCKING PEOPLE.
> *


:uh: A $50 sideglass doesn't make up for $1000+ scam,fuck him,hope someone curbstomps him,and steals his wallet.He probably broke the window himself to try and get sympathy,matter of fact,pics or it's BS. :uh: 
I know you were trying to help out NO JOKE(and we were all hoping you'd come through),but siding with this douchebag makes you look just as bad.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

REMOVING MY POSTS, I TRIED TO HELP OUT, NOT WORTH MY TIME.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 08:09 AM~16466570
> *NO WHAT IS FUCKED UP IS YOU, AND OTHERS IN HERE RUNNING YOUR MOUTHS INSTEAD OF SHUTTING THE FUCK UP, YALL KEPT SHIT GOING AND THAT HAS ADDED ON TO THIS BULLSHIT.  IT WAS AT A POINT WHERE SHIT WAS DIEING DOWN, AND PEOPLE WERE ABOUT TO GET THINGS WORKED OUT, AND MONEY WAS ABOUT TO BE GIVING BACK, AND PEOPLE COME ON HERE AND POST ADDRESSES AND TELEPHONE NUMBERS AND SHIT LIKE THAT.  IT WAS BETWEEN TWO PEOPLE, NOW IT HAS EXPANDED.  NOW YOU WANT SOMEONE TO COME TO SOMEONE RESIDENCE WHERE THERE FAMILY AND CHILDREN ARE, FOR A FUNKING ASS $1K, AND 1 CENT IS TOO MUCH TO LOOSE, BUT COME TO SOMEONES HOUSE????.  SHIT I HAVE LOST 7 TIMES THAT ON LAYITLOW.  BUT THERE ARE WAYS OF DOING SHIT, ONE OF THEM DOES NOT INCLUDE POSTING PEOPLES PERSONAL INFO.    NOW IF SOMEONE DOES COME TO HIS RESIDENCE IF THEY GET KILLED IT IS BECAUSE SOME DUMBASS SHITHEAD POSTED THAT INFO INSTEAD OF LETTING THE PROCESS WORK ITSELF OUT.    NOW HE IS NOT GOING TO PAY HIM AT ALL.  SO KEN SENT ME A MESSAGE LAST NIGHT BASICALLY SAYING, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING, BUT NOW SINCE HE PUT ME ON BLAST AND SOMONE POSTED HIS INFO, FUCK IT, HE IS NOT GOING TO PAY SHIT.
> 
> SO NO JOKE, I TRIED WHAT I COULD TO GET YOU YOUR MONEY BACK.  AND I WAS BASICALLY ABOUT TO GET YOU A BIG AMOUNT OF YOUR MONEY, MINUS THE DAYTON KNOCKOFFS HE SENT YOU.  AND THEN ONCE YOU SENT THE KNOCKOFFS BACK, YOU WOULDA HAD ALL YOUR MONEY.  NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT IT KNOW. THANKS ALL THE PEOPLE THAT TOOK THIS FROM YOUR ISSUES, MADE IT THERE'S AND TOOK MATTERS INTO THERE OWN HANDS.  I WASH MY HANDS OF A SITUATION THAT I CAME INTO BECAUSE IT WAS MY CLUB.
> *


He had no intentions of making it right,(that's what I read from this post),otherwise he would have shipped out as soon as he got paid,that's how selling works................ya know? :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 08:09 AM~16466570
> * SO KEN SENT ME A MESSAGE LAST NIGHT BASICALLY SAYING, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING, BUT NOW SINCE HE PUT ME ON BLAST AND SOMONE POSTED HIS INFO, FUCK IT, HE IS NOT GOING TO PAY SHIT.
> *


He was put on blast 2 weeks ago,your boy is a lying,thieving,P.O.S!
No one is going to sit back ,and let someone rip them off on here w/o saying anything,fools come up with any fucking excuse to screw someone over.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 08:57 AM~16466690
> *MY POINT IS THAT EVERYONE HAS A RESPONSIBILITY TO MAKE THE POINT AND SAY IT IS FUCKED UP.  ONCE YOU HAVE SAID YOUR PEACE.  JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP.  LET THE PROCESS WORK OUT, ESPECIALLY IF SOMEONE IS WORKING ON IT.  THEN CHECK BACK AND FORTH.  POSTING PEOPLE'S PERSONAL INFO IS STUPID, CHILDISH LAYITLOW SHIT.  CALLING PEOPLE, BREAKING OUT THERE WINDOWS IS VANDALISM AND HARRASSMENT.
> 
> I AM SURE THAT NO JOKE WOULD RATHER HAVE HIS $1000 THEN FOR YOU GUYS TO DO ALL OF THIS.
> *


That's crackhead mentality,now you're trying to turn it around and make everyone else look bad.
YOUR BOY RIPPED OFF NO JOKE,HE OWES HIM RIMS OR MONEY,HE GOT PUT ON BLAST BECAUSE OF HIS OWN ACTIONS.
Seriously,I can't believe how stupid people are some days,there's no dispute he got his $$$$,Kene-ken-ken-ken didn't hold up HIS END OF THE DEAL.
Whats there not to get?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 31 2010, 10:03 AM~16466710
> *That's crackhead mentality,now you're trying to turn it around and make everyone else look bad.
> YOUR BOY RIPPED OFF NO JOKE,HE OWES HIM RIMS OR MONEY,HE GOT PUT ON BLAST BECAUSE OF HIS OWN ACTIONS.
> Seriously,I can't believe how stupid people are some days,there's no dispute he got his $$$$,Kene-ken-ken-ken didn't hold up HIS END OF THE DEAL.
> ...


I AGREE WITH YOU 100% THAT HE DID NOT HOLD UP HIS END OF THE DEAL. BUT WOULD IT NOT BE BETTER TO SHUT THE FUCK UP, SO THE GUY CAN GET HIS MONEY


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

So whats the deal, Im not readin all this shit. Did the scammer get his ass handed to him or not. Did homie get his money back yet???

If not then fuck that puto and anyone else cheerleading for him. No reason this shouldnt be resolved by now, if someone was really tryin to make right by it.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 08:34 AM~16466500
> *WOW INSTEAD OF GOING TO HIS DOOR LIKE ALL THESE PEOPLE WAS TALKING ABOUT.  SOME ONE POSTED HIS PERSONAL INFO, AND NOW HIS WINDOW OF HIS CAR GOT BROKEN OUT.  THAT IS SOME COWARD ASS SHIT.  FOOLS COME IN HERE TALKING ALL THAT SHIT, THEN COME BY AND BREAK OUT HIS WINDOW.    I WOULD SAY BE CAREFUL NOW STOPPING BY HIS HOUSE, AS I WOULD BE, I AM SURE HE IS ARMED NOW.  AND GUESS WHAT, NOW FOR SURE, "NO JOKE" WILL NOT GET HIS MONEY.  WHOEVER DID IT, YOU DID NOTHING MORE THEN ADD TO THE ALREADY MESSED UP SITUATION.  I ALMOST HAD "NO JOKES" MONEY, OR AT LEAST A COMPROMISE.  DUMB ASS FUCKING PEOPLE.
> *


 :uh: PICS OR I CALL BULLSHIT SO KENNY DOES NOT HAVE TO PAY UP


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 31 2010, 10:23 AM~16466792
> *So whats the deal, Im not readin all this shit.  Did the scammer get his ass handed to him or not.  Did homie get his money back yet???
> 
> If not then fuck that puto and anyone else cheerleading for him.  No reason this shouldnt be resolved by now, if someone was really tryin to make right by it.
> *


 :uh: THE DAYS OR OUR LIVES :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

....drama.....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 09:57 AM~16466690
> *MY POINT IS THAT EVERYONE HAS A RESPONSIBILITY TO MAKE THE POINT AND SAY IT IS FUCKED UP.  ONCE YOU HAVE SAID YOUR PEACE.  JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP.  LET THE PROCESS WORK OUT, ESPECIALLY IF SOMEONE IS WORKING ON IT.  THEN CHECK BACK AND FORTH.  POSTING PEOPLE'S PERSONAL INFO IS STUPID, CHILDISH LAYITLOW SHIT.  CALLING PEOPLE, BREAKING OUT THERE WINDOWS IS VANDALISM AND HARRASSMENT.
> 
> I AM SURE THAT NO JOKE WOULD RATHER HAVE HIS $1000 THEN FOR YOU GUYS TO DO ALL OF THIS.
> *


MAN ITS FUCKED UP :drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

I say a ban for Big Dirty is needed since this dueche thinks its ok to take peoples money and speak for them. :uh: fucking jokes. How does RO lets this happen, with their name??

I hope he KenKen gets the rest of his windows broken out too, now. That way he doesnt get to enjoy one penny of his scammed money. Fucker shouldnt be ripping people off. There is no reason for any compromises in the first place. You either send the wheels or the money back plain and simple.

Fuck all these pieces of shit.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 10:35 AM~16466839
> *AH I AM SUPRISED YOU WOULD NOT KNOW, YOU WERE ONE OF THE PEOPLE POSTING UP INFO ON HIM
> *


Too fucken bad, maybe your boyfriend shouldnt have taken other peoples money. Like I said i hope he loses all his windows. Not like hes gonna have to come out of pocket to fix them anyways 

Edit:
I caught you before the edit


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 10:33 AM~16466825
> *:uh: PICS OR I CALL BULLSHIT SO KENNY DOES NOT HAVE TO PAY UP
> *


x2 on this one! that fat piece of shit, prolly busted it himself


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 10:35 AM~16466839
> *AH I AM SUPRISED YOU WOULD NOT KNOW, YOU WERE ONE OF THE PEOPLE POSTING UP INFO ON HIM
> *


I NEVER POSTED WHERE HE WORKS OR HOME PHONE OR SSN OR TAG OR CAR OR CLUB OR PICTURE OR HIM ......ONCE AGAIN YOU FAIL  


SO YOUR STORY ONCE AGIAN IS BULLSHIT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 31 2010, 10:39 AM~16466860
> *x2 on this one! that fat piece of shit, prolly busted it himself
> *


I'M KINDA HUNG OVER ... TELL THE WARDEN ITS HER FAULT FOR THEM SHOTS :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 10:40 AM~16466865
> *I'M KINDA HUNG OVER ... TELL THE WARDEN ITS HER FAULT FOR THEM SHOTS  :biggrin:
> *


yeah im a little hungover too


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 31 2010, 10:39 AM~16466857
> *Too fucken bad, maybe your boyfriend shouldnt have taken other peoples money.  Like I said i hope he loses all his windows.  Not like hes gonna have to come out of pocket to fix them anyways
> 
> Edit:
> ...


GOOD JOB NNJA


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 31 2010, 10:39 AM~16466857
> *I caught you before the edit
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: SKEETER, DUVAL, vintage1976, lowrico, jtl51603, Dippin'low!, Mr. White, 68caprice, DOOZER, corndawg, QCC


:drama:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Jan 31 2010, 10:41 AM~16466872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

looks like captain piece of shit ran off :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 31 2010, 10:45 AM~16466896
> *looks like captain piece of shit ran off :uh:
> *


I DID NOT RUN OFF, THIS HAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU. I AM DONE WORRYING ABOUT THIS ANYMORE, I TRIED TO HELP OUT, AND THAT WAS IT.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade+Jan 31 2010, 01:50 AM~16465465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say ban him for being a douche..defending scammers is bad for la raza


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn! i guess the novela is getting bigger. going to go eat my 'brackfassss' and i'll be right back... good reading

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 10:47 AM~16466907
> *I DID NOT RUN OFF, THIS HAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU.  I AM DONE WORRYING ABOUT THIS ANYMORE, I TRIED TO HELP OUT, AND THAT WAS IT.
> *


TRYING IS A MILD FORM OF FAILURE..................... :0 NO ****


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: SKEETER, DOOZER, lowrivi1967, Rod Stewart, Dippin'low!, sic713, 94TC, corndawg, BIG DIRTY, jtl51603


sup nieugga


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 31 2010, 10:53 AM~16466945
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: SKEETER, DOOZER, lowrivi1967, Rod Stewart, Dippin'low!, sic713, 94TC, corndawg, BIG DIRTY, jtl51603
> sup nieugga
> *


sup ninja, just catchin up on some good reading :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 31 2010, 10:54 AM~16466951
> *sup ninja, just catchin up on some good reading  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 31 2010, 10:54 AM~16466951
> *sup ninja, just catchin up on some good reading  :biggrin:
> *


ROB OWNED DIRTY PRETTY GOOD ON THIS THREAD.. HE TOOK MY SHIT TALKING TITLE X10 :happysad:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jan 31 2010, 10:47 AM~16466910
> *ya didn't Rev. Chuck rip you off? I forget what happened...
> 
> I say ban him for being a douche..defending scammers is bad for la raza
> *


MAYBE YOU SHOULD READ A BIT MORE, I HAVE BEEN THE ONLY PERSON HERE WORKING WITH THE ORIGINAL POSTER TRYING TO GET THINGS WORKED OUT. IT WAS ALREADY DETERMINED THE OUTCOME OF HIS BEING IN THE CLUB, BUT I WAS MORE CONCERNED ABOUT GETTING NO JOKE HIS MONEY BACK. THE ONLY REASON I EVEN CAME HER WAS BECAUSE I KNOW KEN, HE HAS BEEN TO MY HOUSE AND I KNOW HIS FAMILY FOR 4 YEARS. AS I TOLD HIM, IT WAS FUCKED UP THAT HE DID NOT HANDLE THIS CORRECTLY, AND ASKED HIM WTF WAS HE THINKING. AND AFTER HE GAVE ME AN EXCUSE, I TOLD HIM LIKE I WOULD TELL ANYONE. FUCK THE EXCUSE, HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS AND GET THINGS CLEARED UP. I HAVE WORKED FOR ALMOST 2 WEEKS AS A GO BETWEEN WITH THESE GUYS, TAKING TIME OUTTA MY LIFE TO DEAL WITH THIS BULLSHIT. NOT MY ISSUE, NOT HERE TAKING UP FOR HIM, BUT HE WAS A CAR CLUB MEMBER, WHETHER HE DID WRONG OR NOT, GONNA STAND BY HIM AND MAKE SURE HE DOES THINGS RIGHT, THAT IS WAT TRUE CLUB MEMEMBERS SHOULD DO. BUT INSTEAD OF PEOPLE SAYING, HEY DIRTY I APPRECIATE WHAT YOU ARE TRYING TO DO, PEOPLE COME IN HERE AND TALK SHIT TOO ME, LIKE I HAVE ANY FUCKING THING TO DO WITH THIS. WELL FUCK ALL OF YOU BITCH ASS MUTHERFUCKERS. SUCK MY DICK, AND IF YOU GOT AN ISSUE WITH ME FUCK YOU AGAIN


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 10:57 AM~16466963
> *ROB OWNED DIRTY PRETTY GOOD ON THIS THREAD.. HE TOOK MY SHIT TALKING TITLE X10 :happysad:
> *


WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT, OWNED ME


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 10:57 AM~16466965
> *MAYBE YOU SHOULD READ A BIT MORE, I HAVE BEEN THE ONLY PERSON HERE WORKING WITH THE ORIGINAL POSTER TRYING TO GET THINGS WORKED OUT.  IT WAS ALREADY DETERMINED THE OUTCOME OF HIS BEING IN THE CLUB, BUT I WAS MORE CONCERNED ABOUT GETTING NO JOKE HIS MONEY BACK.  THE ONLY REASON I EVEN CAME HER WAS  BECAUSE I KNOW KEN, HE HAS BEEN TO MY HOUSE AND I KNOW HIS FAMILY FOR 4 YEARS.  AS I TOLD HIM, IT WAS FUCKED UP THAT HE DID NOT HANDLE THIS CORRECTLY, AND ASKED HIM WTF WAS HE THINKING.  AND AFTER HE GAVE ME AN EXCUSE, I TOLD HIM LIKE I WOULD TELL ANYONE.  FUCK THE EXCUSE, HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS AND GET THINGS CLEARED UP.    I HAVE WORKED FOR ALMOST 2 WEEKS AS A GO BETWEEN WITH THESE GUYS, TAKING TIME OUTTA MY LIFE TO DEAL WITH THIS BULLSHIT.  NOT MY ISSUE, NOT HERE TAKING UP FOR HIM, BUT HE WAS A CAR CLUB MEMBER, WHETHER HE DID WRONG OR NOT, GONNA STAND BY HIM AND MAKE SURE HE DOES THINGS RIGHT, THAT IS WAT TRUE CLUB MEMEMBERS SHOULD DO.  BUT INSTEAD OF PEOPLE SAYING, HEY DIRTY I APPRECIATE WHAT YOU ARE TRYING TO DO, PEOPLE COME IN HERE AND TALK SHIT TOO ME, LIKE I HAVE ANY FUCKING THING TO DO WITH THIS.  WELL FUCK ALL OF YOU BITCH ASS MUTHERFUCKERS.  SUCK MY DICK, AND IF YOU GOT AN ISSUE WITH ME FUCK YOU AGAIN
> *



capt. save-a-ken is butt hurt


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jan 31 2010, 10:47 AM~16466910
> *ya didn't Rev. Chuck rip you off? I forget what happened...
> *


Yep, it was that idiot. Had a lot of excuses up his sleeve.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 31 2010, 11:00 AM~16466981
> *capt. save-a-ken is butt hurt
> *


check your pm fool


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 10:57 AM~16466965
> *MAYBE YOU SHOULD READ A BIT MORE, I HAVE BEEN THE ONLY PERSON HERE WORKING WITH THE ORIGINAL POSTER TRYING TO GET THINGS WORKED OUT.  IT WAS ALREADY DETERMINED THE OUTCOME OF HIS BEING IN THE CLUB, BUT I WAS MORE CONCERNED ABOUT GETTING NO JOKE HIS MONEY BACK.  THE ONLY REASON I EVEN CAME HER WAS  BECAUSE I KNOW KEN, HE HAS BEEN TO MY HOUSE AND I KNOW HIS FAMILY FOR 4 YEARS.  AS I TOLD HIM, IT WAS FUCKED UP THAT HE DID NOT HANDLE THIS CORRECTLY, AND ASKED HIM WTF WAS HE THINKING.  AND AFTER HE GAVE ME AN EXCUSE, I TOLD HIM LIKE I WOULD TELL ANYONE.  FUCK THE EXCUSE, HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS AND GET THINGS CLEARED UP.    I HAVE WORKED FOR ALMOST 2 WEEKS AS A GO BETWEEN WITH THESE GUYS, TAKING TIME OUTTA MY LIFE TO DEAL WITH THIS BULLSHIT.  NOT MY ISSUE, NOT HERE TAKING UP FOR HIM, BUT HE WAS A CAR CLUB MEMBER, WHETHER HE DID WRONG OR NOT, GONNA STAND BY HIM AND MAKE SURE HE DOES THINGS RIGHT, THAT IS WAT TRUE CLUB MEMEMBERS SHOULD DO.  BUT INSTEAD OF PEOPLE SAYING, HEY DIRTY I APPRECIATE WHAT YOU ARE TRYING TO DO, PEOPLE COME IN HERE AND TALK SHIT TOO ME, LIKE I HAVE ANY FUCKING THING TO DO WITH THIS.  WELL FUCK ALL OF YOU BITCH ASS MUTHERFUCKERS.  SUCK MY DICK, AND IF YOU GOT AN ISSUE WITH ME FUCK YOU AGAIN
> *


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 31 2010, 11:06 AM~16467018
> *check your pm fool
> *


anthrax hno:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 31 2010, 11:08 AM~16467029
> *anthrax  hno:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 31 2010, 08:53 AM~16466945
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: SKEETER, DOOZER, lowrivi1967, Rod Stewart, Dippin'low!, sic713, 94TC, corndawg, BIG DIRTY, jtl51603
> sup nieugga
> *


oh shit, caught me in the mix. :0


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER+Jan 31 2010, 11:09 AM~16467039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)

maybe one of em is kenny :dunno:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

this some f*cked up shit,feel sorry for "no joke" 1K+ during these f*cked economic times got to be hard


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Jan 31 2010, 10:57 AM~16466965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bottom line is you sent him $500 and he sent you nothing...you were gonna by some hydro parts? And if I remember correctly you were unhappy that he had not sent them yet..his response was something like, if you don't want to wait he isn't gonna send anything..and apparently he sent nothing and no refund..

:wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jan 31 2010, 11:24 AM~16467121
> *easy cowboy...I've read enough
> ps. remember I said fuck you
> bottom line is you sent him $500 and he sent you nothing...you were gonna by some hydro parts?  And if I remember correctly you were unhappy that he had not sent them yet..his response was something like, if you don't want to wait he isn't gonna send anything..and apparently he sent nothing and no refund..
> ...


 :cheesy: 
YEAH I REMEMBER THAT. SO FUCK YOU 2...............


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 31 2010, 11:06 AM~16467018
> *check your pm fool
> *


SO YOU SUCKED COAST TO COAST DRY NOW YOU WANT MORE SKEET..FUCKING ****...........................NO ****


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:26 AM~16467134
> *:cheesy:
> YEAH I REMEMBER THAT.  SO FUCK YOU 2...............
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jan 31 2010, 10:24 AM~16467121
> *
> bottom line is you sent him $500 and he sent you nothing...you were gonna by some hydro parts?  And if I remember correctly you were unhappy that he had not sent them yet..his response was something like, if you don't want to wait he isn't gonna send anything..and apparently he sent nothing and no refund..
> 
> ...




I think the excuse was that UPS delivered them and nobody was home to receive. So UPS sent them back and he was gonna pay for shipping again.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 31 2010, 11:29 AM~16467147
> *I think the excuse was that UPS delivered them and nobody was home to receive. So UPS sent them back and he was gonna pay for shipping again.
> 
> 
> *


oh yaaaaaa......that sounds about right...hahah..what a douche...

everything I get from ups, if I'm not home and have to sign for it, it goes back to the nearest hub where you can pick it up locally...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: DUVAL, lowrivi1967, DOOZER, $$purecutt$$, BIGSPOOK, SKEETER, pi4short, BUD, Mr. White, Dippin'low!, 81_cutty, Jose 420, BIG DIRTY, Twiins



WOW........................NO ****


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: DOOZER, BIGSPOOK, BIG DIRTY, 81_cutty, Mr. White, DUVAL, $$purecutt$$, Dippin'low!, rlowrod, SKEETER


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 11:41 AM~16467212
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: DOOZER, BIGSPOOK, BIG DIRTY, 81_cutty, Mr. White, DUVAL, $$purecutt$$, Dippin'low!, rlowrod, SKEETER
> *


DAMN I WAS HERE, BUT I WAS NOT HERE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:45 AM~16467235
> *DAMN I WAS HERE, BUT I WAS NOT HERE
> *


UNTIL YOU MAKE ANOTHER POST OR HIT TWO OTHE THREADS IT WILL LEAVE YOU ON THE LAST TWO THREADS YOU WERE IN :happysad:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 11:49 AM~16467256
> *UNTIL YOU MAKE ANOTHER POST OR HIT TWO OTHE THREADS IT WILL LEAVE YOU ON THE LAST TWO THREADS YOU WERE IN  :happysad:
> *


ninja


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:55 AM~16467301
> *ninja
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx

ary go here and file a complaint, I know it sounds stupid but a guy on here tried to burn me for a radio and i did it. Well long story short they sent a cop to his house and it was handled. They take internet fraud VERY serious and its over 500.00 so its a felony. I know this dont involve any clubs but if that little bitch is in a well known club his club shouldn't let him be in the club and or get away with it. Broken windows are no excuse not to pay the money back some crack head could have done that.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 09:47 AM~16466907
> *I DID NOT RUN OFF, THIS HAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU.  I AM DONE WORRYING ABOUT THIS ANYMORE, I TRIED TO HELP OUT, AND THAT WAS IT.
> *


so now ur defending him ripping people off?????
"his window was busted out, now he's not gonna give the guy his money or items he paid for......"

maybe his window was busted out for fukking someone else over(locally), wouldn't be a surprise now would it?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2010, 11:23 AM~16467507
> *http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx
> 
> ary go here and file a complaint, I know it sounds stupid but a guy on here tried to burn me for a radio and i did it. Well long story short they sent a cop to his house and it was handled. They take internet fraud VERY serious and its over 500.00 so its a felony. I know this dont involve any clubs but if that little bitch is in a well known club his club shouldn't let him be in the club and or get away with it. Broken windows are no excuse not to pay the money back some crack head could have done that.
> *


quoted for turf.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2010, 12:23 PM~16467507
> *http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx
> 
> ary go here and file a complaint, I know it sounds stupid but a guy on here tried to burn me for a radio and i did it. Well long story short they sent a cop to his house and it was handled. They take internet fraud VERY serious and its over 500.00 so its a felony. I know this dont involve any clubs but if that little bitch is in a well known club his club shouldn't let him be in the club and or get away with it. Broken windows are no excuse not to pay the money back some crack head could have done that.*


AS FAR AS HIM BEING APART OF ROLLERZ ONLY ANYMORE, THAT IS CLUB BUSINESS, AS FAR AS THIS BEING A CRACKHEAD, YOU HAVE TO UNDERSTAND WHERE HE LIVES AT, THIS IS NOT LA, THIS IS IN THE MIDDLE OF NO WHERE. YOU CAN LEAVE YOUR CARS OPEN, AND IF SOMEONE TAKES IT, YOU PROBABLY GET A FULL TANK OF GAS WHEN IT COMES BACK. IF YOU LOOK AT ANY OF MY POST, I HAVE NOT, NOR WOULD I EVER MAKE AN EXCUSE FOR THESE ACTIONS, AS I HAVE TOLD HIM, IT IS UNEXCUSEABLE. NOT ONLY AS HIS PRESIDENT, BUT ALSO AS A FRIEND.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2010, 11:23 AM~16467507
> *http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx
> 
> ary go here and file a complaint, I know it sounds stupid but a guy on here tried to burn me for a radio and i did it. Well long story short they sent a cop to his house and it was handled. They take internet fraud VERY serious and its over 500.00 so its a felony. I know this dont involve any clubs but if that little bitch is in a well known club his club shouldn't let him be in the club and or get away with it. Broken windows are no excuse not to pay the money back some crack head could have done that.
> *


x A Millie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 31 2010, 12:24 PM~16467514
> *so now ur defending him ripping people off?????
> "his window was busted out, now he's not gonna give the guy his money or items he paid for......"
> 
> ...


NO WHAT I HAVE SAID IS PEOPLE SHOULD HAVE JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP, AND ALLOWED THINGS TO PLAY THEMSELVES OUT. THOUGH THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN TAKEN CARE OF. PEOPLE MADE IT THERE BUSINESS, IT IS FUNNY THAT NO JOKE AND I HAVE TALKED NUMEROUS TIMES, BUT YOU DO NOT SEE HIM ON HERE. HE IS TRYING TO GET HIS MONEY. NOW IF NO JOKE GOES TO HIS HOUSE AND BUSTS OUT HIS WINDOW........... :thumbsup: BUT SOMEONE THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS, DOES THIS BECAUSE OF WHAT WAS SAID ON LAYITLOW. AFTER PEOPLE POSTS HIS PERSONAL INFO. I MEAN COME ON, YOU THINK THAT IS RIGHT FOR SOMEONE THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS SHOULD BE A VIGILANTE. AND WHAT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF HE WOULD HAVE CAME INTO CONTACT, AND KILLED THE PERSON, OR THE PERSON KILLED HIM. NO JOKE IS IN CALIFORNIA, SO I AM SURE, AFTER SPEAKING TO HIM THAT HE DID NOT DO IT. SO WHO DID, AND WHY, AND WHAT DID THEY HAVE TO GAIN FROM THIS?????


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:24 PM~16467918
> *NO WHAT I HAVE SAID IS PEOPLE SHOULD HAVE JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP, AND ALLOWED THINGS TO PLAY THEMSELVES OUT.  THOUGH THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN TAKEN CARE OF.  PEOPLE MADE IT THERE BUSINESS, IT IS FUNNY THAT NO JOKE AND I HAVE TALKED NUMEROUS TIMES, BUT YOU DO NOT SEE HIM ON HERE.  HE IS TRYING TO GET HIS MONEY.  NOW IF NO JOKE GOES TO HIS HOUSE AND BUSTS OUT HIS WINDOW........... :thumbsup:  BUT SOMEONE THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS, DOES THIS BECAUSE OF WHAT WAS SAID ON LAYITLOW. AFTER PEOPLE POSTS HIS PERSONAL INFO.  I MEAN COME ON, YOU THINK THAT IS RIGHT FOR SOMEONE THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS SHOULD BE A VIGILANTE.  AND WHAT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF HE WOULD HAVE CAME INTO CONTACT, AND KILLED THE PERSON, OR THE PERSON KILLED HIM.  NO JOKE IS IN CALIFORNIA, SO I AM SURE, AFTER SPEAKING TO HIM THAT HE DID NOT DO IT. SO WHO DID, AND WHY, AND WHAT DID THEY HAVE TO GAIN FROM THIS?????
> *


May'be his window gettin' broken out didn't have shit to do w/ LIL... How can anybody prove that???


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 31 2010, 11:24 AM~16467514
> *maybe his window was busted out for fukking someone else over(locally), wouldn't be a surprise now would it?
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 31 2010, 08:37 AM~16466850
> *I say a ban for Big Dirty is needed since this dueche thinks its ok to take peoples money and speak for them. :uh:  fucking jokes.  How does RO lets this happen, with their name??
> 
> I hope he KenKen gets the rest of his windows broken out too, now.  That way he doesnt get to enjoy one penny of his scammed money.  Fucker shouldnt be ripping people off.  There is no reason for any compromises in the first place.  You either send the wheels or the money back plain and simple.
> ...


COMMON LOWRICO, HE IS JUST TRYING TO GET IT TAKEN CARE OF THATS IT GET HIS MONEY OR WHEELS, DONT SOUND LIKE HE IS DEFENDING ANYONE, I DO AGREE IF YOU GET SOMEONES MONEY THAT SHIT SHOULD BE SHIPPED PERIOD. AND I DO NOT LIKE THE WAY THIS TOPIC HAS MADE MY CLUB LOOK, AND I DO AGREE THE FOCUS OF THIS TOPIC IS TO GET THINGS TAKEN CARE OF. I DO LOOK AT THE PERSONS CLUB WHEN I DEAL WITH PEOPLE, AND I BET WITH NEW PEOPLE IT DOES MAKE YOU A LITTLE EASIER AND MORE LIKLEY TO DEAL WITH THAT PERSON. I HAVE GOT A LOT OF PMS ON THIS. THE MAIN FOCUS IS TO GET HIS DOLLARS OR WHEELS BACK, AND TO GET PEOPLE THAT SHOULD NOT BE SELLING, OFF OF THIS SITE


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:24 PM~16467918
> *NO WHAT I HAVE SAID IS PEOPLE SHOULD HAVE JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP, AND ALLOWED THINGS TO PLAY THEMSELVES OUT.  THOUGH THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN TAKEN CARE OF.  PEOPLE MADE IT THERE BUSINESS, IT IS FUNNY THAT NO JOKE AND I HAVE TALKED NUMEROUS TIMES, BUT YOU DO NOT SEE HIM ON HERE.  HE IS TRYING TO GET HIS MONEY.  NOW IF NO JOKE GOES TO HIS HOUSE AND BUSTS OUT HIS WINDOW........... :thumbsup:  BUT SOMEONE THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS, DOES THIS BECAUSE OF WHAT WAS SAID ON LAYITLOW. AFTER PEOPLE POSTS HIS PERSONAL INFO.  I MEAN COME ON, YOU THINK THAT IS RIGHT FOR SOMEONE THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS SHOULD BE A VIGILANTE.  AND WHAT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF HE WOULD HAVE CAME INTO CONTACT, AND KILLED THE PERSON, OR THE PERSON KILLED HIM.  NO JOKE IS IN CALIFORNIA, SO I AM SURE, AFTER SPEAKING TO HIM THAT HE DID NOT DO IT. SO WHO DID, AND WHY, AND WHAT DID THEY HAVE TO GAIN FROM THIS?????
> *


u missed my point.
i agree it's no ones business where he lives and personal info. no joke will have to deal with the situation and everyone else just adds fuel to the fire, but if ur boy is willing to fukk over someone on layitlow(a website he frequents), do you really find it impossible that he would fukk over someone close to home?
if someone from layitlow did the window then they are no better then ur boy, all they did was fukkover someone for no reason at all. 


and i don't think no joke is going to go to florida just to bust a window out. karma is a mutherfucker, ur boy getting a window busted isn't shit compared to fukking someone over for $1000.00.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 31 2010, 12:34 PM~16467998
> *u missed my point.
> i agree it's no ones business where he lives and personal info. no joke will have to deal with the situation and everyone else just adds fuel to the fire, but if ur boy is willing to fukk over someone on layitlow(a website he frequents), do you really find it impossible that he would fukk over someone close to home?
> if someone from layitlow did the window then they are no better then ur boy, all they did was fukkover someone for no reason at all.
> ...


exactly, him sayin' dat homie ain't gettin' his money back because of the window issue is ridiculous!!! You know homie he fucked over is in Cali!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 01:27 PM~16467934
> *May'be his window gettin' broken out didn't have shit to do w/ LIL... How can anybody prove that???
> *


WELL THAT IS ABOUT IT, MAKE SURE YOU GUYS HELP OUT "NO JOKE", TO GET HIS MONEY, I WILL NOT DEAL WITH THIS ANYMORE. 

"NO JOKE", TOO YOU, AGAIN LIKE I HAVE SAID, SORRY THAT THIS HAPPENED, TO YOU, BUT I AM DONE HOMIE. I HOPE IT WORKS OUT, I WASH MY HANDS, SO KNOW EVERYONE ELSE, YOU CAN HELP, AND GET THE PHONE CALLS. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:nosad:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:24 PM~16467918
> *NOW IF NO JOKE GOES TO HIS HOUSE AND BUSTS OUT HIS WINDOW........... :thumbsup:  BUT SOMEONE THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS, DOES THIS BECAUSE OF WHAT WAS SAID ON LAYITLOW. AFTER PEOPLE POSTS HIS PERSONAL INFO.  I MEAN COME ON, YOU THINK THAT IS RIGHT FOR SOMEONE THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS SHOULD BE A VIGILANTE.  AND WHAT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED IF HE WOULD HAVE CAME INTO CONTACT, AND KILLED THE PERSON, OR THE PERSON KILLED HIM.  NO JOKE IS IN CALIFORNIA, SO I AM SURE, AFTER SPEAKING TO HIM THAT HE DID NOT DO IT. SO WHO DID, AND WHY, AND WHAT DID THEY HAVE TO GAIN FROM THIS?????
> *


Did you see the car?Or is the guy bullshitting you as well?
We all seen from day one you had good intentions of setting this straight,but I'm sure this guy wouldn't think twice about making this up,or doing it himself just to make an excuse to not ship those rims out.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:41 PM~16468039
> *WELL THAT IS ABOUT IT, MAKE SURE YOU GUYS HELP OUT "NO JOKE", TO GET HIS MONEY, I WILL NOT DEAL WITH THIS ANYMORE.
> 
> "NO JOKE", TOO YOU, AGAIN LIKE I HAVE SAID, SORRY THAT THIS HAPPENED, TO YOU, BUT I AM DONE HOMIE.  I HOPE IT WORKS OUT, I WASH MY HANDS, SO KNOW EVERYONE ELSE, YOU CAN HELP, AND GET THE PHONE CALLS.  GOOD LUCK.
> *


thats probably the smartest thing you've said on the entire thread. no offense.

only thing needed is dropping the scam artist from ur club, u see he's already giving u more headaches then u need. once again no offense.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 31 2010, 01:34 PM~16467998
> *u missed my point.
> i agree it's no ones business where he lives and personal info. no joke will have to deal with the situation and everyone else just adds fuel to the fire, but if ur boy is willing to fukk over someone on layitlow(a website he frequents), do you really find it impossible that he would fukk over someone close to home?
> if someone from layitlow did the window then they are no better then ur boy, all they did was fukkover someone for no reason at all.
> ...


AGAIN, PEOPLE DO NOT KNOW THE PERSON, AND IF YOU WERE IN A ROOM FULL OF PEOPLE, YOU WOULD NEVER KNOW THIS PERSON WAS AROUND. DO YOU HAVE A HOMIE, THAT DOES SOMETHING, AND YOU ARE LIKE WTF ARE YOU THINKING ABOUT????? THAT IS THIS, I DO NOT GET IT, I MEAN HE TOLD ME, BUT I DO NOT GET IT. 

HE DID NOT WANT TO SEND THE RIMS BECAUSE ONE GOT FUCKED UP, BECAUSE HE WAS WORRIED ABOUT BEING PUT ON BLAST FOR SENDING A BAD RIM, THEN HE SENDS THE KNOCKOFFS, AND THEN FIGHTING WITH HIM FOR SUCH A LONG TIME ABOUT A SET OF KNOCKOFFS, THAT WERE SENT. I EVEN OFFERED TO PAY THE SHIPPING OUT MY POCKET, AND BUY THE SPARE RIM FOR HIM TO TAKE CARE OF THE ISSUE. BUT KNOW HE IS LIKE FUCK THAT, PEOPLE FUCKING UP MY SHIT BECAUSE OF THIS, FUCK THAT. LIKE I TOLD HIM, JUST HANDLE SHIT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 31 2010, 01:43 PM~16468060
> *Did you see the car?Or is the guy bullshitting you as well?
> We all seen from day one you had good intentions of setting this straight,but I'm sure this guy wouldn't think twice about making this up,or doing it himself just to make an excuse to not ship those rims out.
> *


THERE IS ALOT MORE TO THIS STORY THEN YOU GUYS KNOW. BUT THAT IS BETWEEN THESE TWO PEOPLE


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:47 PM~16468078
> *AGAIN, PEOPLE DO NOT KNOW THE PERSON, AND IF YOU WERE IN A ROOM FULL OF PEOPLE, YOU WOULD NEVER KNOW THIS PERSON WAS AROUND. DO YOU HAVE A HOMIE, THAT DOES SOMETHING, AND YOU ARE LIKE WTF ARE YOU THINKING ABOUT?????  THAT IS THIS, I DO NOT GET IT, I MEAN HE TOLD ME, BUT I DO NOT GET IT.
> 
> 
> *


i HAD homies like this. they had to hit the bricks. i'm a grown man with problems of my own, i don't need a idiotic scam artist making my day more fukked up cuz of his bullshit. 

ur a stand up guy watching out for ur boy, but u need to drop the dead weight before he brings u down too.

fixt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: DAMN ANOTHER PAGE FOR TODAY.. SHIT THATS 3 PAGES :sprint:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 31 2010, 01:53 PM~16468132
> *i HAD homies like this. they had to hit the bricks. i'm a grown man with problems of my own, i don't need a idiotic scam artist making my day more fukked up cuz of his bullshit.
> 
> ur a stand up guy watching out for ur boy, but u need to drop the dead witght before he brings u down too.
> *


witght :dunno:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 12:56 PM~16468154
> *witght    :dunno:
> *


sorry 
supposed to say dead weight. i'll go back and fixt it.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 31 2010, 01:58 PM~16468173
> *sorry
> supposed to say dead weight. i'll go back and fixt it.
> *


 :h5: .................NO ****


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Ill say this much if dude stays in your club, you obviously know what kinda people you have in your club and dont care that says alot. Dude is obviously a no good scammer that uses fake names to try and conceal the fact hes a liar and a thief and you see that dirty so in the least you should make sure that fucktard you call a bROther knows where the exit is


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 12:47 PM~16468078
> *HE DID NOT WANT TO SEND THE RIMS BECAUSE ONE GOT FUCKED UP, BECAUSE HE WAS WORRIED ABOUT BEING PUT ON BLAST FOR SENDING A BAD RIM
> *


This keeps looking more and more shady to me,now you're saying he knew he was selling a fucked up rim with the set,and not disclosing that info??? :wow: 
Send the money back then,is it really that hard to comprehend?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2010, 01:00 PM~16468191
> *Ill say this much if dude stays in your club, you obviously know what kinda people you have in your club and dont care that says alot. Dude is obviously a no good scammer that uses fake names to try and conceal the fact hes a liar and a thief and you see that dirty so in the least you should make sure that fucktard you call a bROther knows where the exit is
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 31 2010, 01:58 PM~16468173
> *sorry
> supposed to say dead weight. i'll go back and fixt it.
> *


WELL I GOT A WHIFF OF THE STORY AND I KNOW KENNY WOULD NOT FUCK OVER ANYONE OUT OF SPIGHT... AND I KNOW HE'S THE KINDA DUDE THAT KEEPS TO HIM SELF.. AND DON;T REALLY HANG WITH ANY BIG CROWDS.. SO WHEN I HEARD THIS STORY I WAS LIKE NO WAY.. BUT THERES TWO SIDES TO THE STORY AND WE HAVE NOT GOTTEN KENNYS SIDES SO WE REALLY CAN'T HANG HIM JUST YET... 


BUT ALL A MAN HAS IS HIS "WORD" SO HE SHOULD PAY THE DDUE HIS MONEY BACK OR SEND THE DUDE HIS WHEELS AND LIVE UP TO WHAT THE AGREEMENT WAS.... 



THE WINDOW THING I HARDLY BELIEVE THAT... NO OFFENSE DIRTY
BUT I KNOW WERE DUDE LIVES AND ITS HARD TO BELIEVE HE'D BE A RAMDOM VICTOM FOR KARMA THIS EARLY  

GATOR GAME IS ON :biggrin: GOTTA GO


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: DUVAL, LacN_Thru, 817Lowrider, BIGSPOOK, andrewlister, cali, BIG DIRTY, CHUCC, FREAKNET6, SICBSTRD, DJ63, lunatic


STARTING MONDYA IS BAREFOOT WEEK.........SO WASH YOUR FUNKY FEET...AND WALK THEM DOGS BARE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2010, 02:00 PM~16468191
> *Ill say this much if dude stays in your club, you obviously know what kinda people you have in your club and dont care that says alot. Dude is obviously a no good scammer that uses fake names to try and conceal the fact hes a liar and a thief and you see that dirty so in the least you should make sure that fucktard you call a bROther knows where the exit is
> *


HERE IS WHAT HE WROTE ME, YOU GUYS FIGURE IT OUT.

keneken THANKS DIRTY FOR EVERYTHING, Today, 12:32 AM 


BANNED


Group: Members
Posts: 2,035
Member No.: 40,123
Joined: Oct 2006



TRIED TO CALL YOU TONIGHT. ANYWAY SORRY FOR THIS MESS. IT'S NOT YOUR PROBLEM OR ROLLERZ PROBLEM. I TRIED TO TAKE CARE OF IT ON MY OWN, BUT THIS ASSHOLE JUST CAUSED ME ALOT MORE PROBLEMS. I'M DONE WITH THIS SHIT. PIECE OUT MY BROTHER. PLEASE REMOVE MY ACCOUNT FROM ROLLERZ ONLY SAVANNAH WEBSITE. I'VE BEEN BANNED ON LAYITLOW AND CAN'T EVEN TELL MY SIDE OF THE STORY EVERYONE JUST JUMPS ON THIS MOTHER FUCKERS SIDE LIKE HE'S THE VICTIM. EXCEPT YOU. ALL I ASKED HIM TO DO WAS TO SEND BACK THE KNOCKOFFS ON JANUARY 5, 2010 AND I WOULD SEND BACK THE MONEY HE SENT ME. ONE OF THE RIMS WAS FUCKED AND I DIDN'T WANT TO SEND IT TO HIM THAT WAY SO THE BEST THING TO DO WAS JUST GET THE KNOCK OFFS BACK AND TELL HIM NOT TO SEND THE REST OF THE MONEY AND I WOULD REFUND WHAT HE SENT ME, CAUSE HE WOULD OF CALLED ME OUT ON LAYITLOW FOR SENDING HIM FUCKED UP RIMS. ANYWAY IT BACK FIRED BOTH WAYS. HE STILL CALLED ME OUT AND I CAN'T EVEN STICK UP FOR MYSELF. THANKS FOR KINDA STICKING UP FOR ME ON THOSE POST. I FINALLY HAD A CHANCE TO SIT DOWN AND SEE WHAT WAS GOING ON, ON LAYITLOW. THIS PIECE OF SHIT GAVE OUT ALL MY INFO. MY PHONE WON'T STOP RINGING AND PEOPLE LEAVING RUDE SHIT ON MY PHONE. SOMEONE BROKE ONE OF THE WINDOWS ON MY HONDA CIVIC, DON'T KNOW IF THAT WAS A LAYITLOW MEMBER, BUT IT SEEMS FISHY. I TOLD THAT FUCKER TO ENJOY THOSE FUCKING KNOCK OFFS I'M NOT SENDING BACK HIS MONEY HE FUCKED UP FOR FUCKING ME UP. I HAVE A BAD REPUTATION NOW ON LAYITLOW AND YOU GUYS DON'T NEED THAT IN ROLLERZ ONLY. TIME TO MOVE ON AND GET OUT OF THIS CHILDISH BEHAVIOR PEOPLE HAVE ON LAYITLOW. HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND. THANKS AGAIN BRO FOR EVERYTHING. KEEP IN TOUCH.
KEN


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 02:07 PM~16468261
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: DUVAL, LacN_Thru, 817Lowrider, BIGSPOOK, andrewlister, cali, BIG DIRTY, CHUCC, FREAKNET6, SICBSTRD, DJ63, lunatic
> STARTING MONDYA IS BAREFOOT WEEK.........SO WASH YOUR FUNKY FEET...AND WALK THEM DOGS BARE
> *


IM MY BEST HILLBILLY ACCENT.....STUPID FUCKER


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

well if he sent a thousand or what ever he sent no joke u have a receipt of how much u sent this guy to prove your amount sent he states u only sent him an amount to cover knock offs lets see for ourselfs post the receipt of amount sent


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:08 PM~16468265
> *HERE IS WHAT HE WROTE ME, YOU GUYS FIGURE IT OUT.
> 
> keneken THANKS DIRTY FOR EVERYTHING, Today, 12:32 AM
> ...


 :uh: poor kenny :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 11:08 AM~16468265
> *HERE IS WHAT HE WROTE ME, YOU GUYS FIGURE IT OUT.
> 
> keneken THANKS DIRTY FOR EVERYTHING, Today, 12:32 AM
> ...


ok if he wasnt trying to scam anyone why the fake accounts? my boy sent him the full amount of 1000.00 so what was there to wait for? A tthis point if no joke did get KO's why would he send em back they r HIS send the rims and file a claim with UPS if they r fucked up and they buy him a new one. He deserves a broken window and more its worthless mother fuckers like him that make business hard to do. Paypal is BS they dont help you i sold some parts to a guy on ebay desricbed em accuratley he said i lied ebay found in MY FAVOR no he did a chargeback on his credit card and paypal tells me sorry your fucked. im like so i sent him the item wont the case on ebay but im out my money? Paypal makes 100's of millionds of dollars for doing NOTHING but when little shit like this happens they r quick to fuck you.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:08 PM~16468265
> *HERE IS WHAT HE WROTE ME, YOU GUYS FIGURE IT OUT.
> 
> keneken THANKS DIRTY FOR EVERYTHING, Today, 12:32 AM
> ...


  WELL THERE YOU HAVE IT.................TRUTH COMES OUT....  
MY BAD DIRTY ON THE WINDER.... :biggrin: 

TELL HIM NOT TO SWET IT.......  HE TRIED TO DO THE RIGHT THING..


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:08 PM~16468265
> *HERE IS WHAT HE WROTE ME, YOU GUYS FIGURE IT OUT.
> 
> keneken THANKS DIRTY FOR EVERYTHING, Today, 12:32 AM
> ...


Sounds like excuses to me. Regardless if the rims were fucked up or not, why would you just send the knockoffs :uh: . If you're selling fucked up rims, you SHOULD KNOW THEY'RE FUCKED UP before the payment is received.

Sounds fishy to me


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 31 2010, 02:13 PM~16468316
> *well if he sent a thousand or what ever he sent no joke u have a receipt of how much u sent this guy to prove your amount sent he states u only sent him an amount to cover knock offs lets see for ourselfs post the receipt of amount sent
> *


OKAY HERE WAS THE STORY FROM WHAT I UNDERSTAND. THEY DID A DEAL FOR 1K FOR THE RIMS. BY THE TIME THAT PAYPAL GOT DONE, IT WAS DOWN TO $936. ONCE HE WENT TO SHIP THEM, IT WAS LIKE $200 TO SHIP, SO THIS IS WHAT TOOK MOST OF THE TIME, PLUS IT WAS LIKE AROUND CHRISTMAS TIME. BUT IF THINGS PLAYED OUT, BASICALLY HE WOULD SOLD SOME DAYTONS FOR ABOUT $736, LIKE I TOLD HIM, YOU DID THE FUCKED UP DEAL, THAT IS ON YOU, SO HE THEM CAME BACK TO NO JOKE AND ASKED TO HELP ON SHIPPING, WHICH NO JOKE DID, SENDING HIM ANOTHER $100. SOMEWHERE IN BETWEEN THE TIME THEY STARTED HE GAVE HIM THE $100 TO THE TIME THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO GET SHIPPED, SOMETHING HAPPENED TO THE RIM AND ONE GOT DENTED. SO AROUND NEW YEARS, KEN I GUESS TOLD HIM SOMETHING HAPPENED TO THE RIMS, AND TOO SEND THE KNOCKOFFS BACK, AND HE WOULD SEND HIM ALL THE MONEY BACK. AND LIKE ME, NO JOKE SAID FUCK YOU, SEN ME THE MONEY AND I WILL SEND YOU THE KNOCKOFF, FROM THERE, I DO NOT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED, BUT ONCE THE COMPLAINT WENT TO PAYPAL, AND ALL OF THIS, IT JUST BECAUSE MORE AND MORE A PROBLEM. AND THAT WAS THE NOTE I GOT


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 31 2010, 01:24 PM~16468383
> *Sounds like excuses to me. Regardless if the rims were fucked up or not, why would you just send the knockoffs  :uh: . If you're selling fucked up rims, you SHOULD KNOW THEY'RE FUCKED UP before the payment is received.
> 
> Sounds fishy to me
> *


send the money back and take the hit on the knock offs. worth the hit to clear ur name up.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 02:20 PM~16468361
> * WELL THERE YOU HAVE IT.................TRUTH COMES OUT....
> MY BAD DIRTY ON THE WINDER.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NICE WORD
:cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 31 2010, 02:25 PM~16468391
> *send the money back and take the hit on the knock offs. worth the hit to clear ur name up.
> *


NO SHIT!!!! X$1036.00 NO ****


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:27 PM~16468400
> *NO SHIT!!!!  X$1036.00 NO HOMIE
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 31 2010, 02:28 PM~16468409
> *
> *


FIXED..... :cheesy: 

HEY HAVING SPELLING PROBS ALSO


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 31 2010, 01:25 PM~16468391
> *send the money back and take the hit on the knock offs. worth the hit to clear ur name up.
> *


yep. shit, send him back 800, and send him back the rest when the knockoffs come back, i'm sure NO JOKE would STILL be happy :uh:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:24 PM~16468384
> *OKAY HERE WAS THE STORY FROM WHAT I UNDERSTAND.  THEY DID A DEAL FOR 1K FOR THE RIMS.  BY THE TIME THAT PAYPAL GOT DONE, IT WAS DOWN TO $936.  ONCE HE WENT TO SHIP THEM, IT WAS LIKE $200 TO SHIP, SO THIS IS WHAT TOOK MOST OF THE TIME, PLUS IT WAS LIKE AROUND CHRISTMAS TIME.  BUT IF THINGS PLAYED OUT, BASICALLY HE WOULD SOLD SOME DAYTONS FOR ABOUT $736, LIKE I TOLD HIM, YOU DID THE FUCKED UP DEAL, THAT IS ON YOU, SO HE THEM CAME BACK TO NO JOKE AND ASKED TO HELP ON SHIPPING, WHICH NO JOKE DID, SENDING HIM ANOTHER $100.  SOMEWHERE IN BETWEEN THE TIME THEY STARTED HE GAVE HIM THE $100 TO THE  TIME THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO GET SHIPPED, SOMETHING HAPPENED TO THE RIM AND ONE GOT DENTED. SO AROUND NEW YEARS, KEN I GUESS TOLD HIM SOMETHING HAPPENED TO THE RIMS, AND TOO SEND THE KNOCKOFFS BACK, AND HE WOULD SEND HIM ALL THE MONEY BACK. AND LIKE ME, NO JOKE SAID FUCK YOU, SEN ME THE MONEY AND I WILL SEND YOU THE KNOCKOFF,  FROM THERE, I DO NOT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED, BUT ONCE THE COMPLAINT WENT TO PAYPAL, AND ALL OF THIS, IT JUST BECAUSE MORE AND MORE A PROBLEM.  AND THAT WAS THE NOTE I GOT
> *


 i think if this cat was slangin some daytons for that amount of money he shouldnt have them on the car cause dealing with this amount of money is serious....for both sides its not alotof bread but during these times it is....all the other shit going on in here is just layitlow shit..still dont justify no joke getting the amount of money sent back minus the knockoffs not sent back...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 31 2010, 02:30 PM~16468430
> *i think if this cat was slangin some daytons for that amount of money he shouldnt have them on the car cause dealing with this amount of money is serious....for both sides its not alotof bread but during these times it is....all the other shit going on in here is just layitlow shit..still dont justify no joke getting the amount of money sent back minus the knockoffs not sent back...
> *


HOWS THE WEATHER KARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 01:33 PM~16468454
> *HOWS THE WEATHER KARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


15 degres bro its warm out compared to the -25 last week lmfao....warm there brotha...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 31 2010, 02:34 PM~16468460
> *15 degres bro its warm out compared to the -25 last week lmfao....warm there brotha...
> *


50 :happysad:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 01:37 PM~16468493
> *50  :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 31 2010, 02:29 PM~16468420
> *yep. shit, send him back 800, and send him back the rest when the knockoffs come back, i'm sure NO JOKE would STILL be happy  :uh:
> *


SHIT I EVEN TRIED THAT DOGG, WAS SAYING GIVE HIM THE $936 BACK, AND THEN CALL IT A DAY. NO JOKE WAS GONNA SEND ME THE KNOCKOFFS. BUT THEN SOMEONE GOT TO HIS WINDOW. I MEAN I KNOW PEOPLE ARE LIKE BULLSHIT, BUT I MEAN, HE HAS NOTHING TO LOOSE KNOW, NOT LIKE ANYONE IS GONNA EVER FORGET THIS.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 02:37 PM~16468493
> *50  :happysad:
> *


YOU SUCK, FUCKING 22 DEGRESS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:43 PM~16468546
> *YOU SUCK, FUCKING 22 DEGRESS
> *


MY NIPPLES ARE HARD .................NO ****


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 31 2010, 02:45 PM~16468564
> *MY NIPPLES ARE HARD .................NO ****
> *


FAILURE

YOU CAN NOT USE NO **** AFTER A COMMENT LIKE THAT..........


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:43 PM~16468546
> *YOU SUCK, FUCKING 22 DEGRESS
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:49 PM~16468587
> *FAILURE
> 
> YOU CAN NOT USE NO **** AFTER A COMMENT LIKE THAT..........
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DUVAL, TopDogg, westsidehydros, silent7905, mr6two

:scrutinize: WHO CALLED THE LIL POLICE hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 01:43 PM~16468546
> *YOU SUCK, FUCKING 22 DEGRESS
> *


thats t-shirt weather for us...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 31 2010, 03:08 PM~16468693
> *thats t-shirt weather for us...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

damn it i can stop reading this topic!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 31 2010, 03:08 PM~16468693
> *thats t-shirt weather for us...
> *


 :cheesy: 
REMEMBER MONTANA USED TO BE LIKE THAT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:18 PM~16468762
> *:cheesy:
> REMEMBER MONTANA USED TO BE LIKE THAT
> *


Hey Dirty I got a question, So your homeboy that sold the rims is not willing to work anything out now because of the window???


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 03:21 PM~16468781
> *Hey Dirty I got a question, So your homeboy that sold the rims is not willing to work anything out now because of the window???
> *


I POSTED WHAT HE SENT ME ON PAGE 19.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:36 PM~16468868
> *I POSTED WHAT HE SENT ME ON PAGE 19.
> *


  just read it...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Jan 31 2010, 03:15 PM~16468737
> *damn it i can stop reading this topic!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 31 2010, 02:21 PM~16468781
> *Hey Dirty I got a question, So your homeboy that sold the rims is not willing to work anything out now because of the window???
> *


what window?


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Jan 31 2010, 01:17 PM~16467873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, you are not a man of your word..you posted 3 more pages of comments


> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 03:18 PM~16468762
> *:cheesy:
> REMEMBER MONTANA USED TO BE LIKE THAT
> *


remember I said fuck you


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

20 pages of bad publicity. Let this be a lesson to ALL clubs out there. Make sure your members dont SHYST other riders.LOOK AT THIS SHIT!! What a fucking GONG SHOW this is!!! We got this guy's chapter pres, other chapter members from around the country involved....the backlash is the world is watching how this club is dealing with this embarassment. ALL CAR CLUBS MAKE SURE YOUR PEOPLE DONT FUCK AROUND LIKE THIS ...THIS COULD HAPPEN TO YOUR CLUB/CHAPTER.
THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jan 31 2010, 04:49 PM~16469375
> *what are you president of?  :scrutinize: KISS MY BUTT
> 
> well, you are not a man of your word..you posted 3 more pages of comments
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 31 2010, 05:46 PM~16469760
> *20 pages of bad publicity. Let this be a lesson to ALL clubs out there. Make sure your members dont SHYST other riders.LOOK AT THIS SHIT!! What a fucking GONG SHOW this is!!! We got this guy's chapter pres, other chapter members from around the country involved....the backlash is the world is watching how this club is dealing with this embarassment. ALL CAR CLUBS MAKE SURE YOUR PEOPLE DONT FUCK AROUND LIKE THIS ...THIS COULD HAPPEN TO YOUR CLUB/CHAPTER.
> THINK ABOUT IT
> *


THIS WAS, AND SHOULD NOT, AND NEVER WAS ABOUT ROLLERZ ONLY. BUT I FEEL YA DOGG, THERE HAS BEEN ALOT OF THINGS SORTA LIKE THIS, BUT NOT TO THIS EXTENT WITH OTHER CLUBS


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:51 PM~16469779
> *THIS WAS, AND SHOULD NOT, AND NEVER WAS ABOUT ROLLERZ ONLY.  BUT I FEEL YA DOGG, THERE HAS BEEN ALOT OF THINGS SORTA LIKE THIS, BUT NOT TO THIS EXTENT WITH OTHER CLUBS
> *


in a perfect world a club name wouldnt get dragged into this mess but you know and i know this world aint perfect. some clubs i know forbid their members from basic shittalking in the forums because that stuff looks badly on their club.thats a little harsh but outright scamming?? People see it as 'this club LETS scammers represent them'. Ill say this again, ALL CLUBS TIGHTEN UP YOUR SHIP DONT LET THIS HAPPEN TO YOU


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

DAM THIS MAKES MY HEAD HURT , SOMEBODY PAY THIS MANNNNNN 1GRIP PLUS CHANGE


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 05:49 PM~16469771
> *
> *


hahahah..yea I'm just fucking around..I don't buy or sell shit on here anymore..I'm just here for the entertainment :cheesy:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 31 2010, 04:46 PM~16469760
> *20 pages of bad publicity. Let this be a lesson to ALL clubs out there. Make sure your members dont SHYST other riders.LOOK AT THIS SHIT!! What a fucking GONG SHOW this is!!! We got this guy's chapter pres, other chapter members from around the country involved....the backlash is the world is watching how this club is dealing with this embarassment. ALL CAR CLUBS MAKE SURE YOUR PEOPLE DONT FUCK AROUND LIKE THIS ...THIS COULD HAPPEN TO YOUR CLUB/CHAPTER.
> THINK ABOUT IT
> *



Man some of yall make me laugh! :roflmao: Yall act like Rollerz Only is some type of insurance company. We aint the FDIC. I buy shit all the time and it dont make me feel no better if it says Goodtimes or Majestics or whatever under somebodys name. Because i am dealing with ONE individual not the whole damn club. In my eyes Dirty has and is going above and beyond his call of duty here and i commend him for that. But when people say that this is making Rollerz look bad i just gotta laugh. What dude did was fucced up but HE did it not RO. When homie and him made the deal it was between those two INDIVIDUALS not him and RO.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Jan 31 2010, 02:15 PM~16468737
> *damn it i can stop reading this topic!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


me too!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 31 2010, 04:28 PM~16470022
> *Man some of yall make me laugh! :roflmao: Yall act like Rollerz Only is some type of insurance company. We aint the FDIC. I buy shit all the time and it dont make me feel no better if it says Goodtimes or Majestics or whatever under somebodys name. Because i am dealing with ONE individual not the whole damn club. In my eyes Dirty has and is going above and beyond his call of duty here and i commend him for that. But when people say that this is making Rollerz look bad i just gotta laugh. What dude did was fucced up but HE did it not RO. When homie and him made the deal it was between those two INDIVIDUALS not him and RO.
> *



i agree with you 100%. but on the other hand as a member of any club you have to remember that what you do reflects your club weather you intend it to be or not. im sure you dont want some fool out in the streets doing dirt , getting into funk, talking trash and making bad buisness deals rep'n the same club as you. thats why clubs try to be carefull about who they let in because the other members actions do reflect the club as a whole. alot of people would see it as if there is a member in their club doing bad deals and there wasnt some type of ation taken that the club is ok with that. if there were someone in my club rep'n falsely and getting away with it i would remove myself so im not considerd apart of a problem group. this is not about any club, just a general statement. so everyone involved in a club remember EVERYTHING YOU DO AS A MEMBER OF A CLUB GOOD OR BAD RELECTS EVERYONE IN YOUR CLUB WEATHER YOU WANT IT TO BE CLUB AFFILIATED OR NOT.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 31 2010, 06:59 PM~16470255
> *i agree with you 100%. but on the other hand as a member of any club you have to remember that what you do reflects your club weather you intend it to be or not. im sure you dont want some fool out in the streets doing dirt , getting into funk, talking trash and making bad buisness deals rep'n the same club as you. thats why clubs try to be carefull about who they let in because the other members actions do reflect the club as a whole. alot of people would see it as if there is a member in their club doing bad deals and there wasnt some type of ation taken that the club is ok with that. if there were someone in my club rep'n falsely and getting away with it i would remove myself so im not considerd apart of a problem group. this is not about any club, just a general statement. so everyone involved in a club remember EVERYTHING YOU DO AS A MEMBER OF A CLUB GOOD OR BAD RELECTS EVERYONE IN YOUR CLUB WEATHER YOU WANT IT TO BE CLUB AFFILIATED OR NOT.
> *


YES IT IS TOO BAD THAT IT GOT DRAGGED OUT TOO THAT. BUT IT IS ALL GOOD, NO MATTER, I AM STILL THERE IF THINGS CHANGE, HOPEFULLY THINGS WORK OUT FOR THE TWO PEOPLE INVOLVED


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 06:19 PM~16470406
> *YES IT IS TOO BAD THAT IT GOT DRAGGED OUT TOO THAT.  BUT IT IS ALL GOOD, NO MATTER, I AM STILL THERE IF THINGS CHANGE, HOPEFULLY THINGS WORK OUT FOR THE TWO PEOPLE INVOLVED
> *


x2....hopefully that fool will man up and pay this homie cause its not cool ...to keep his money...over some knock offs..and some person breaking a window out of his car...dont justify homies thousand dollars..


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 02:24 PM~16468384
> *OKAY HERE WAS THE STORY FROM WHAT I UNDERSTAND.   THEY DID A DEAL FOR 1K FOR THE RIMS.  BY THE TIME THAT PAYPAL GOT DONE, IT WAS DOWN TO $936.  ONCE HE WENT TO SHIP THEM, IT WAS LIKE $200 TO SHIP, SO THIS IS WHAT TOOK MOST OF THE TIME, PLUS IT WAS LIKE AROUND CHRISTMAS TIME.  BUT IF THINGS PLAYED OUT, BASICALLY HE WOULD SOLD SOME DAYTONS FOR ABOUT $736, LIKE I TOLD HIM, YOU DID THE FUCKED UP DEAL, THAT IS ON YOU, SO HE THEM CAME BACK TO NO JOKE AND ASKED TO HELP ON SHIPPING, WHICH NO JOKE DID, SENDING HIM ANOTHER $100.  SOMEWHERE IN BETWEEN THE TIME THEY STARTED HE GAVE HIM THE $100 TO THE  TIME THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO GET SHIPPED, SOMETHING HAPPENED TO THE RIM AND ONE GOT DENTED. SO AROUND NEW YEARS, KEN I GUESS TOLD HIM SOMETHING HAPPENED TO THE RIMS, AND TOO SEND THE KNOCKOFFS BACK, AND HE WOULD SEND HIM ALL THE MONEY BACK. AND LIKE ME, NO JOKE SAID FUCK YOU, SEN ME THE MONEY AND I WILL SEND YOU THE KNOCKOFF,  FROM THERE, I DO NOT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED, BUT ONCE THE COMPLAINT WENT TO PAYPAL, AND ALL OF THIS, IT JUST BECAUSE MORE AND MORE A PROBLEM.  AND THAT WAS THE NOTE I GOT
> *


Ive been reading about these wheels ever since ken had them up for sale. When the bad feedback popped up this was the first thing that came to mind of paypal fees and shipping. Sounds to me like excuses to back peddle on a bad deal he did.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I don't give a fuck what anyone says - this IS an embarrassment on RO

shit needs to get handled


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 31 2010, 07:49 PM~16471135
> *I don't give a fuck what anyone says - this IS an embarrassment on RO
> 
> shit needs to get handled
> *


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 31 2010, 05:49 PM~16471135
> *I don't give a fuck what anyone says - this IS an embarrassment on RO
> 
> shit needs to get handled
> *


well said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

:biggrin: DAMN it almost took me 2hrs to read all this :biggrin: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 31 2010, 02:00 PM~16468191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly, he fucked himself on the deal. even worse he down right stole ol boys money.

If shipping was such a big deal then why the hell send the adapters seperate, You know it cost alot more to send two packages, than just one heavier package.

curious too, that all this happened around Christmas time, sounds like someone spent the money on Christmas presents, and that why he cant send the money back, fucken piece of shit.









Also, who cares if there was a dispute filed with paypal. Ive had someone get the wrong item and open a paypal case and PM me about it. I was a lil mad that they opened the case so quick, but i understood his concern because of things like this.
So, I took care of the issue and just told paypal it was resolved and "poof" the problem went away.

people act like as soon as a paypal case is opened they dont have any responsibility to do the right thing anymore, I see it all the time on LIL. and, thats fucked up. I hope Kenny boy does the right thing and sends the money back, and Im sure ol boy willl gladly send the piece of shit adapters back. 

It never too late to do the right thing.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Jan 31 2010, 09:42 PM~16471580
> *:biggrin: DAMN it almost took me 2hrs to read all this  :biggrin:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


good, now GTFO


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 31 2010, 07:59 PM~16471747
> *good, now GTFO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NO


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

OK :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 31 2010, 10:23 AM~16467507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


click link, print post.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

PETITION FOR A BUYER/SELLER/TRADER RATING SYSTEM!

Post up what you like/dislike about it. :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524203


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 31 2010, 06:49 PM~16471135
> *I don't give a fuck what anyone says - this IS an embarrassment on RO
> 
> shit needs to get handled
> *


best response on this topic so far.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 31 2010, 10:08 PM~16472555
> *best response on this topic so far.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 31 2010, 08:49 PM~16471135
> *I don't give a fuck what anyone says - this IS an embarrassment on RO
> 
> shit needs to get handled
> *


I agree. If I were to do something dumb and rip someone off on LIL i'd expect it to reflect upon my car club. If things like this didn't reflect upon car clubs i'm sure clubs wouldn't be as picky as far as letting shady members in.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 31 2010, 08:32 PM~16472903
> *I agree. If I were to do something dumb and rip someone off on LIL i'd expect it to reflect upon my car club. If things like this didn't reflect upon car clubs i'm sure clubs wouldn't be as picky as far as letting shady members in.
> *


Amen,brother Amen!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

ok let me clear up all this shit from ME the person that got burned for the $1036, so bear with me first off thanks to everybody that has supported me on this shit and for all the back and fourth that BIG DIRTY did i do thank him for that.ok this is how it all went down, and i have every single pm from me and ken from the get go so i have the proof, he wanted $1000 SHIPPED for the wheels i offered him $900 and he said yes as long as i would pay the paypal fee, i told him ok how much is it he said $26 bucks i said ok so in MINUTES i paypal him $926 which was a saturday DEC 12TH, he checked his paypal and wrote me right back and said i got it thanks i will ship on monday, i pm him monday and asked if he shipped them didnt respond, he pms me dec 19th and said he went to the post office and said it was $220 to ship the wheels so he was not going to pay because it was so much, and he wanted help with the shipping, he told me i will pay $110 and you pay $110 i told him dude you put your ad on here and said shipped and you told me you would take care of the shipping, its not my fault you didnt check shipping prices which i have shipped wheels and never paid that much but what ever, so i said fuck it i sent him$110 on DEC 20th for a total of $1036, well all he shipped me was some used knockoffs that he was throwing in the deal, i pm him a couple days later to get an up date on the wheels and no response, at this point everything was done by pms never talked to this dude, so i did have his # so i started calling him and leaving messages never answered never called back, on DEC 29TH he calls me and tells me he is a truck driver and was out of town but his wife was going to send me the wheels so let me call her and get the tracking # and all call you right back, well to this day i have never spoke to him again, i have only spoken to him once, on JAN 5TH he pms and tells me one of the wheels got damaged didnt say how but got damage and told me to send him his USED knockoffs and he would send me my money back, well i called and called and he never responded so i said to myself, i smell scam like anybody would, so i put him on blast on here and thats when BIG DIRTY contacted me after JAN 5TH, now IN MY BLOOD/ken had rollerz only on his club name in his in my blood page BEFORE i talked to BIG DIRTY but after i spoke to him on DEC 29TH he took it off and left no club so that made me feel more like it was a scam, so ken pms me last night talking shit, that i put him on blast and didnt send his knockoffs back, and that somebody broke his car window which i didnt, and that he was not going to send me my money because of that, he said he didnt know what was going on in here, which we all know he was on here with his other names, KENEKEN so come on dont give me that bullshit, if he would of wanted to pay me my money he would have sent atleast the first $926, and said when i get my knockoffs all send you your $110, its not like the knockoffs are worth $1036 come on, well sorry for this long as story but i wanted to set it straight for all those that dont know what really went on and remember, i have all the PROOF :wow:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 31 2010, 05:59 PM~16470255
> *i agree with you 100%. but on the other hand as a member of any club you have to remember that what you do reflects your club weather you intend it to be or not. im sure you dont want some fool out in the streets doing dirt , getting into funk, talking trash and making bad buisness deals rep'n the same club as you. thats why clubs try to be carefull about who they let in because the other members actions do reflect the club as a whole. alot of people would see it as if there is a member in their club doing bad deals and there wasnt some type of ation taken that the club is ok with that. if there were someone in my club rep'n falsely and getting away with it i would remove myself so im not considerd apart of a problem group. this is not about any club, just a general statement. so everyone involved in a club remember EVERYTHING YOU DO AS A MEMBER OF A CLUB GOOD OR BAD RELECTS EVERYONE IN YOUR CLUB WEATHER YOU WANT IT TO BE CLUB AFFILIATED OR NOT.
> *



This was more a statement about how some people on here were saying that RO should pay homie bacc and that just because somebody has a car club listed under their name that it should make you automatically trust them. Thats just stupid and naive. As soon as Dirty saw what was going on he hit homie up and had him take RO out from under his name. That PROVES RO and dirty don't condone the shit he pulled. Dirty then went above and beyond to get homie his money bacc. Again proving RO dosent condone what homie did. So going on and on about how this is making RO look bad is not only redundant but stupid as well. Its obvious that what went down was wrong but it was a deal between two individuals not 1 individual and the whole chapter or the whole club. Dirty already stated he is going to handle his member behind closed doors exactly as he should. So what else do you people want RO to do here? Should Troy cut this dude a checc for something he had nothing to do with? Should Dirty have to come out of poccet on this? I mean come on now.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 31 2010, 10:52 PM~16473877
> *This was more a statement about how some people on here were saying that RO should pay homie bacc and that just because somebody has a car club listed under their name that it should make you automatically trust them. Thats just stupid and naive. As soon as Dirty saw what was going on he hit homie up and had him take RO out from under his name. That PROVES RO and dirty don't condone the shit he pulled. Dirty then went above and beyond to get homie his money bacc. Again proving RO dosent condone what homie did. So going on and on about how this is making RO look bad is not only redundant but stupid as well.  Its obvious that what went down was wrong but it was a deal between two individuals not 1 individual and the whole chapter or the whole club. Dirty already stated he is going to handle his member behind closed doors exactly as he should. So what else do you people want RO to do here? Should Troy cut this dude a checc for something he had nothing to do with? Should Dirty have to come out of poccet on this? I mean come on now.
> *


NO ONE SHOULD CUT HIM A CHECK BUT THE HOMIE WHO HAD THE DEAL AND LIKE 84 SAYS IT DOES MAKE THE CLUB LOOK BAD. IF YOU HAVE A PLAQUE AND YOU REPRESENT THE SAME GROUP I DO YOU REPRESENT ME GOOD DEALS AND BAD, I DO A LOT OF TRANSACTIONS ON HERE AND PEOPLE TRUST ME AND WHEN PEOPLE SEE THE NAME ROLLERZ ONLY ITS A NAME THAT A SELECT FEW CAN SAY THAT THEY ARE A PART OF AND I TAKE PRIDE AND AM PROUD OF IT, BUT RIGHT IS RIGHT AND WRONG IS WRONG


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 1 2010, 12:01 AM~16473977
> *NO ONE SHOULD CUT HIM A CHECK BUT THE HOMIE WHO HAD THE DEAL AND LIKE 84 SAYS IT DOES MAKE THE CLUB LOOK BAD.  IF YOU HAVE A PLAQUE AND YOU REPRESENT THE SAME GROUP I DO YOU REPRESENT ME GOOD DEALS AND BAD, I DO A LOT OF TRANSACTIONS ON HERE AND PEOPLE TRUST ME AND WHEN PEOPLE SEE THE NAME ROLLERZ ONLY ITS A NAME THAT A SELECT FEW CAN SAY THAT THEY ARE A PART OF AND I TAKE PRIDE AND AM PROUD OF IT, BUT RIGHT IS RIGHT AND WRONG IS WRONG
> *



I agree with everything you said here. Thats why im glad that Dirty made homie take Rollerz out from under his name and stated publicly here that he is going to deal with him.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jan 31 2010, 11:36 PM~16473707
> *ok let me clear up all this shit from ME the person that got burned for the $1036 so bear with me first off thanks to everybody that has supported me on this shit and for all the back and fourth that BIG DIRTY did i do thank him for that.ok this is how it all went down and i have every single pm from me and ken from the get go so i have the proof he wanted $1000 SHIPPED for the wheels i offered him $900 and he said yes as long as i would pay the paypal fee i told him ok how much is it he said $26 bucks i said ok so in MINUTES i paypal him $926 which was a saturday DEC 12TH he checked his paypal and wrote me right back and said i got it thanks i will ship on monday i pm him monday and asked if he shipped them didnt respond he pms me dec 19th and said he went to the post office and said it was $220 to ship the wheels so he was not going to pay because it was so much and he wanted help with the shipping he told me i will pay $110 and you pay $110 i told him dude you put you ad on here and said shipped and you told me you would take care of the shipping it not my fault you didnt check shipping prices which i have shipped wheels and never paid that much but what ever so i said fuck it i sent him$110 on DEC 20th for a total of $1036 well all he shipped me was some used knockoffs that he was throwing in i pm him a couple days later to get an up date on the wheels and no response at this point everything was done by pms never talked so i did have his # so i started calling him and leaving messages never answered never called back on DEC 29TH he calls me and tells me he is a truck driver and was out of town but his wife was going to send me the wheels so let me call her and get the tracking # and all call you right back well to this day i have never spoke to him again i have only spoken to him once on JAN 5TH he pms and tells me one of the wheels got damaged didnt say how but got damage and told me to send him his USED knockoffs and he would send me my money back well i called and called and he never responded so i said to myself i smell thief like anybody would so i put him on blast on here and thats when BIG DIRTY contacted me and went from there now IN MY BLOOD/ken had rollerz only on his club name in his in my blood page but after i spoke to him on DEC 29TH he took it off and left no club so that made me feel more like it was a scam so ken pms me last night talking shit that i put him on blast and didnt send his knockoffs back and that somebody broke his car window which i didnt and that he was not going to send me my money because of that he said he didnt know what was goin on here which we all know he was on here with his other names KENEKEN so come on dont give me that bullshit if he would of wanted to give me my money he would have sent atleast the first $926 and said when i get my knockoffs all send you your $110 its not like the knockoffs are worth $1036 come on well sorry for this long as story but i wanted to set it straight for all those that dont know what really went on and remember i have all the PROOF  :wow:
> *




Mix in a period or comma homie, that shit was hard to read. :wow: 

Good luck, shits fucked up. I hope you get your money back.


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 1 2010, 12:09 AM~16474081
> *Mix in a period or comma homie, that shit was hard to read. :wow:
> 
> Good luck, shits fucked up. I hope you get your money back.
> *


Sound like my old lady :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 31 2010, 09:52 PM~16473877
> *This was more a statement about how some people on here were saying that RO should pay homie bacc and that just because somebody has a car club listed under their name that it should make you automatically trust them. Thats just stupid and naive. As soon as Dirty saw what was going on he hit homie up and had him take RO out from under his name. That PROVES RO and dirty don't condone the shit he pulled. Dirty then went above and beyond to get homie his money bacc. Again proving RO dosent condone what homie did. So going on and on about how this is making RO look bad is not only redundant but stupid as well.  Its obvious that what went down was wrong but it was a deal between two individuals not 1 individual and the whole chapter or the whole club. Dirty already stated he is going to handle his member behind closed doors exactly as he should. So what else do you people want RO to do here? Should Troy cut this dude a checc for something he had nothing to do with? Should Dirty have to come out of poccet on this? I mean come on now.
> *


 like i said before ALL CLUBS SHOULD LEARN A LESSON FROM THIS.
TELL YOUR PEOPLE NOT TO FUCK AROUND. THIS CLOWN HAD NO RESPECT FOR HIS PLAQUE TO OPENLY RIP SOMEONE OFF ON LAYITLOW...we come on here peacefully (for the most part) to share ideas and trade and buy cars and parts.
Layitlow is an escape from the bullshit and pressure from our jobs (legal or not) , nagging families and working on our shit.
We want to be able to find a good deal to make our beloved rides the best we can with our often limited budgets....We have to be able to trust each other.
why wouldnt you trust a member ,who presumably has paid his dues in the most award winning and largest club? would you trust him or some no name 14 post 21 year old from bumblefuck, U.S.A. when doing a cross country deal? or even an international deal? This SHYSTER used HIS CLUB to LEGITIMIZE HIS SCAM.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 31 2010, 10:28 PM~16474215
> *like i said before ALL CLUBS SHOULD LEARN A LESSON FROM THIS.
> TELL YOUR PEOPLE NOT TO FUCK AROUND. THIS CLOWN HAD NO RESPECT FOR HIS PLAQUE TO OPENLY RIP SOMEONE OFF ON LAYITLOW...we come on here peacefully (for the most part) to share ideas and trade and buy cars and parts.
> Layitlow is an escape from the bullshit and pressure from our jobs (legal or not) , nagging families and working on our shit.
> ...


very well said homie real talk


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 31 2010, 10:09 PM~16474081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...he's someones ol' lady.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 31 2010, 10:28 PM~16474215
> *like i said before ALL CLUBS SHOULD LEARN A LESSON FROM THIS.
> TELL YOUR PEOPLE NOT TO FUCK AROUND. THIS CLOWN HAD NO RESPECT FOR HIS PLAQUE TO OPENLY RIP SOMEONE OFF ON LAYITLOW...we come on here peacefully (for the most part) to share ideas and trade and buy cars and parts.
> Layitlow is an escape from the bullshit and pressure from our jobs (legal or not) , nagging families and working on our shit.
> ...


agreed for the most part. but i wouldn't say he used his club to legitimize his scam. but a shyster he is indeed.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 1 2010, 03:06 AM~16474782
> *agreed for the most part. but i wouldn't say he used his club to legitimize his scam. but a shyster he is indeed.
> *


I THINK THAT IS WHAT HAS BEEN MISSED IN ALL OF THIS. KEN DID NOT GO TO DUDE, AND SAY, HEY YOU CAN TRUST ME, I AM FROM ROLLRZ ONLY. I UNDERSTAND WHAT PEOPLE THINK, BUT HONESTLY, I HAVE DONE AN EASY 10K OF BUSINESS ON LAYITLOW. AND NEVER HAVE I SAID. HMMMM I GONNA BUY FROM HIM BECAUSE HE IS IN THS CLUB, OR THAT CLUB, OR SHIT, I KNOW HE IS THIS CLUB, HE AINT GONNA FUCK ME. I BUY BASED ON INFO, AND CONVERSATIONS, AND HOPE. I GOT BEAT FOR A 5K CAR, AND ANOTHER $4400.00 OUT OF POCKET. SO IF ANYONE KINDS CZARR LET ME KNOW.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 1 2010, 12:01 AM~16473977
> *NO ONE SHOULD CUT HIM A CHECK BUT THE HOMIE WHO HAD THE DEAL AND LIKE 84 SAYS IT DOES MAKE THE CLUB LOOK BAD.  IF YOU HAVE A PLAQUE AND YOU REPRESENT THE SAME GROUP I DO YOU REPRESENT ME GOOD DEALS AND BAD, I DO A LOT OF TRANSACTIONS ON HERE AND PEOPLE TRUST ME AND WHEN PEOPLE SEE THE NAME ROLLERZ ONLY ITS A NAME THAT A SELECT FEW CAN SAY THAT THEY ARE A PART OF AND I TAKE PRIDE AND AM PROUD OF IT, BUT RIGHT IS RIGHT AND WRONG IS WRONG
> *


good words as always Phillipa


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Feb 1 2010, 12:28 AM~16474215
> *ALL CLUBS SHOULD LEARN A LESSON FROM THIS.
> TELL YOUR PEOPLE NOT TO FUCK AROUND. THIS CLOWN HAD NO RESPECT FOR HIS PLAQUE TO OPENLY RIP SOMEONE OFF ON LAYITLOW...
> This SHYSTER used HIS CLUB to LEGITIMIZE HIS SCAM.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 1 2010, 01:36 AM~16473707
> * on DEC 29TH he calls me and tells me he is a truck driver and was out of town
> *


damm truckers  sux hope u get ur money one way or the other


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 1 2010, 12:52 AM~16473877
> *This was more a statement about how some people on here were saying that RO should pay homie bacc and that just because somebody has a car club listed under their name that it should make you automatically trust them. Thats just stupid and naive. As soon as Dirty saw what was going on he hit homie up and had him take RO out from under his name. That PROVES RO and dirty don't condone the shit he pulled. Dirty then went above and beyond to get homie his money bacc. Again proving RO dosent condone what homie did. So going on and on about how this is making RO look bad is not only redundant but stupid as well.  Its obvious that what went down was wrong but it was a deal between two individuals not 1 individual and the whole chapter or the whole club. Dirty already stated he is going to handle his member behind closed doors exactly as he should. So what else do you people want RO to do here? Should Troy cut this dude a checc for something he had nothing to do with? Should Dirty have to come out of poccet on this? I mean come on now.
> *


I disagree - if someone wants to go run scams or hustles on his own time it aint none of my business. As soon as he does it wearin a club tee or plaque in his window on a worldwide site for everyone to see - then he's bringin us all down. Dirty did all he could on here to help the homie out with no success - but at least he tried

Troy dont need to cut a cheque - but if he was in my chapter I'd pull his plaque till shit was right. but thats just my opinion


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 1 2010, 06:26 AM~16475231
> *I THINK THAT IS WHAT HAS BEEN MISSED IN ALL OF THIS.  KEN DID NOT GO TO DUDE, AND SAY, HEY YOU CAN TRUST ME, I AM FROM ROLLRZ ONLY.  I UNDERSTAND WHAT PEOPLE THINK, BUT HONESTLY, I HAVE DONE AN EASY 10K OF BUSINESS ON LAYITLOW.  AND NEVER HAVE I SAID.  HMMMM I GONNA BUY FROM HIM BECAUSE HE IS IN THS CLUB, OR THAT CLUB, OR SHIT, I KNOW HE IS THIS CLUB, HE AINT GONNA FUCK ME.  I BUY BASED ON INFO, AND CONVERSATIONS, AND HOPE.    I GOT BEAT FOR A 5K CAR, AND ANOTHER $4400.00 OUT OF POCKET.    SO IF ANYONE KINDS CZARR LET ME KNOW.
> *


yeah but its implied - havin RO or Majestics or the big I or whatever seperates him from being just some unknown dude behind a computer. it means he prob has a car, has homies that know him in that area ...and will be easy to find if shit goes bad. 

any problem i've ever had on here with a dude in a known club - was settled by his homies in that club. only time i got fucked was by these random dudes....but all were settled by LIL homies that lived there (gettin addys) and then my bRO's that lived down there near these clowns


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 1 2010, 07:02 AM~16475490
> *I disagree - if someone wants to go run scams or hustles on his own time it aint none of my business. As soon as he does it wearin a club tee or plaque in his window on a worldwide site for everyone to see - then he's bringin us all down. Dirty did all he could on here to help the homie out with no success - but at least he tried
> 
> Troy dont need to cut a cheque - but if he was in my chapter I'd pull his plaque till shit was right. but thats just my opinion
> *


Best resolution I heard yet,so it seperates the issue from the Club/Family.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 1 2010, 09:02 AM~16475490
> *I disagree - if someone wants to go run scams or hustles on his own time it aint none of my business. As soon as he does it wearin a club tee or plaque in his window on a worldwide site for everyone to see - then he's bringin us all down. Dirty did all he could on here to help the homie out with no success - but at least he tried
> 
> Troy dont need to cut a cheque - but if he was in my chapter I'd pull his plaque till shit was right. but thats just my opinion
> *


PLAQUE WAS NO ENOUGH DURING THIS CASE. I DID THAT A LONG TIME AGO, BECAUSE AS PEOPLE HAS SAID, RIGHT IS RIGHT.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 1 2010, 09:12 AM~16475525
> *yeah but its implied - havin RO or Majestics or the big I or whatever seperates him from being just some unknown dude behind a computer. it means he prob has a car, has homies that know him in that area ...and will be easy to find if shit goes bad.
> 
> any problem i've ever had on here with a dude in a known club - was settled by his homies in that club. only time i got fucked was by these random dudes....but all were settled by LIL homies that lived there (gettin addys) and then my bRO's that lived down there near these clowns
> *


YOU HAVE TO KNOW THE PERSON. IF PETE WENT AND DID SOMETHING LIKE THIS, WHAT WOULD YOU SAY TO PETE, AND THIS IS HOW THIS PERSON IS. HE MADE A STUPID DECISION, TRIED TO COVER IT UP, AND IT BACKFIRED. WHEN HE SITS BACK AND REALLY THINKS ABOUT THIS, AND HOW HE ACTED. HE WILL MORE THEN LIKELY CONTACT NO JOKE, AND GIVE HIM HIS MONEY. THAT WAS WHAT I WAS TRYING TO DO BY COMING ON AND TRYING TO SAY, OKAY LEAVE IT ALONE. I KNOW KEN, LIKE YOU KNOW PETE. THIS IS NOT LIKE HIM, NEVER HAS BEEN, AND HE IS A VERY TRUSTABLE PERSON. STUBBORN, HARD HEADED WHEN HE GETS UPSET, BUT USUALLY COMES AROUND. I KNOW THAT THIS IS KILLING HIM INSIDE, THAT THIS HAS HAPPENED. AFTER HE THINKS ABOUT IT, I AM PRETTY SURE HOMIE WILL GET HIS MONEY. NOT MAKING AN ISSUE, WHAT HE DID, WAS WRONG. AND HE WAS REMOVED, THEN RESIGNED FROM THE CLUB. AS I HAVE TOLD NO JOKE, THOUGH IT PISSES ME OFF THAT SOMEONE HAD THE FUCKING NERVE TO SAY I WAS APART OF THE SCAM. I WILL CONTINUE TO TRY TO GET HIM HIS MONEY. CAUSE I KNOW HOW IT FEELS


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 1 2010, 12:42 PM~16476842
> *YOU HAVE TO KNOW THE PERSON.  IF PETE WENT AND DID SOMETHING LIKE THIS, WHAT WOULD YOU SAY TO PETE, AND THIS IS HOW THIS PERSON IS.  HE MADE A STUPID DECISION, TRIED TO COVER IT UP, AND IT BACKFIRED.    WHEN HE SITS BACK AND REALLY THINKS ABOUT THIS, AND HOW HE ACTED.  HE WILL MORE THEN LIKELY CONTACT NO JOKE, AND GIVE HIM HIS MONEY.  THAT WAS WHAT I WAS TRYING TO DO BY COMING ON AND TRYING TO SAY, OKAY LEAVE IT ALONE.  I KNOW KEN, LIKE YOU KNOW PETE.  THIS IS NOT LIKE HIM, NEVER HAS BEEN, AND HE IS A VERY TRUSTABLE PERSON.  STUBBORN, HARD HEADED WHEN HE GETS UPSET, BUT USUALLY COMES AROUND.  I KNOW THAT THIS IS KILLING HIM INSIDE, THAT THIS HAS HAPPENED.  AFTER HE THINKS ABOUT IT, I AM PRETTY SURE HOMIE WILL GET HIS MONEY.  NOT MAKING AN ISSUE, WHAT HE DID, WAS WRONG.  AND HE WAS REMOVED, THEN RESIGNED FROM THE CLUB.  AS I HAVE TOLD NO JOKE, THOUGH IT PISSES ME OFF THAT SOMEONE HAD THE FUCKING NERVE TO SAY I WAS APART OF THE SCAM.  I WILL CONTINUE TO TRY TO GET HIM HIS MONEY.  CAUSE I KNOW HOW IT FEELS
> *


thats the part that pissed me off and made me post to begin with - seein your name gettin dragged down cause of all this. Good analogy with Pete though - once he'd been put on blast he'd prob handle it different for sure...but at the same time he's got his reputation to protect - both biz and personal...and I believe he woulda handled this shit right from day one


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 1 2010, 12:53 PM~16476924
> *thats the part that pissed me off and made me post to begin with - seein your name gettin dragged down cause of all this. Good analogy with Pete though - once he'd been put on blast he'd prob handle it different for sure...but at the same time he's got his reputation to protect - both biz and personal...and I believe he woulda handled this shit right from day one
> *


AT ONE TIME HE WAS MY BROTHA, AND YOU KNOW HOW I AM


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Feb 1 2010, 12:34 PM~16476768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he does come arond and do the right thing, but the more time that passes the worse this looks.








Oh yeah, We all know you were part of the scam and you got half of it :uh: 






























:biggrin: :biggrin: 
Jus kidding, 

I realize now you did the right things, I think what pissed me off is you were still kinda makin excuses for the dude, and not down right condemning his actions.

I realize you were trying to handle it behind closed doors, but you cant really do that when the problem is out in the open this way. 

Like I said I know you did the right things now, and I apologize myself for bashing you.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Feb 1 2010, 01:53 PM~16477387
> *Big props on this homie
> I hope he does come arond and do the right thing, but the more time that passes the worse this looks.
> Oh yeah, We all know you were part of the scam and you got half of it :uh:
> ...


THANKS LOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 1 2010, 10:42 AM~16476842
> *YOU HAVE TO KNOW THE PERSON.  IF PETE WENT AND DID SOMETHING LIKE THIS, WHAT WOULD YOU SAY TO PETE, AND THIS IS HOW THIS PERSON IS.  HE MADE A STUPID DECISION, TRIED TO COVER IT UP, AND IT BACKFIRED.    WHEN HE SITS BACK AND REALLY THINKS ABOUT THIS, AND HOW HE ACTED.  HE WILL MORE THEN LIKELY CONTACT NO JOKE, AND GIVE HIM HIS MONEY.  THAT WAS WHAT I WAS TRYING TO DO BY COMING ON AND TRYING TO SAY, OKAY LEAVE IT ALONE.  I KNOW KEN, LIKE YOU KNOW PETE.  THIS IS NOT LIKE HIM, NEVER HAS BEEN, AND HE IS A VERY TRUSTABLE PERSON.  STUBBORN, HARD HEADED WHEN HE GETS UPSET, BUT USUALLY COMES AROUND.  I KNOW THAT THIS IS KILLING HIM INSIDE, THAT THIS HAS HAPPENED.  AFTER HE THINKS ABOUT IT, I AM PRETTY SURE HOMIE WILL GET HIS MONEY.  NOT MAKING AN ISSUE, WHAT HE DID, WAS WRONG.  AND HE WAS REMOVED, THEN RESIGNED FROM THE CLUB.  AS I HAVE TOLD NO JOKE, THOUGH IT PISSES ME OFF THAT SOMEONE HAD THE FUCKING NERVE TO SAY I WAS APART OF THE SCAM.  I WILL CONTINUE TO TRY TO GET HIM HIS MONEY.  CAUSE I KNOW HOW IT FEELS
> *


 sounds like your a good dude. seems like u know your homie. just pay back no joke and when your homie stops being stubborn he could pay u back. just a thought. seeing u know him so good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 1 2010, 08:02 AM~16475490
> *I disagree - if someone wants to go run scams or hustles on his own time it aint none of my business. As soon as he does it wearin a club tee or plaque in his window on a worldwide site for everyone to see - then he's bringin us all down. Dirty did all he could on here to help the homie out with no success - but at least he tried
> 
> Troy dont need to cut a cheque - but if he was in my chapter I'd pull his plaque till shit was right. but thats just my opinion
> *


$1100 bux isn't worth getting my plaque taken away I'd handle it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cant believe this is on page 23


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2010, 04:47 PM~16478676
> *$1100 bux isn't worth getting my plaque taken away I'd handle it
> *


YOU WOULD THINK RIGHT!!! AND HE GOT THE ENGRAVED ONE ALSO... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 1 2010, 09:34 AM~16476768
> *PLAQUE WAS NO ENOUGH DURING THIS CASE.  I DID THAT A LONG TIME AGO, BECAUSE AS PEOPLE HAS SAID, RIGHT IS RIGHT.
> *


much props to you Big Dirty,you did go above and beyond :thumbsup: ,just too bad no joke still out his $


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

dirty i still give u props for all u tried to do for this guy to get this resolved..all u can do is what u have done already.......as far as dude goes i hope he can make it right and resolve the issue so this homie can get back to gettin another set of d's.....i was gonna look for some clean used ones on here after this i will buy new fuck the budget...... :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

SOME ONE CAME AND BROKE BOTH MY WINDOWS OUT AND SLUNG CHILLI DOGS ALL OVER MY CAR.. I AINT PAYING MY TAXES NOW :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 1 2010, 06:12 PM~16480043
> *SOME ONE CAME AND BROKE BOTH MY WINDOWS OUT AND SLUNG CHILLI DOGS ALL OVER  MY CAR.. I AINT PAYING MY TAXES NOW  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn......lmfao


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jan 31 2010, 10:52 PM~16473877
> *This was more a statement about how some people on here were saying that RO should pay homie bacc and that just because somebody has a car club listed under their name that it should make you automatically trust them. Thats just stupid and naive. As soon as Dirty saw what was going on he hit homie up and had him take RO out from under his name. That PROVES RO and dirty don't condone the shit he pulled. Dirty then went above and beyond to get homie his money bacc. Again proving RO dosent condone what homie did. So going on and on about how this is making RO look bad is not only redundant but stupid as well.  Its obvious that what went down was wrong but it was a deal between two individuals not 1 individual and the whole chapter or the whole club. Dirty already stated he is going to handle his member behind closed doors exactly as he should. So what else do you people want RO to do here? Should Troy cut this dude a checc for something he had nothing to do with? Should Dirty have to come out of poccet on this? I mean come on now.
> *


is the "K" key not working on your key board?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 1 2010, 07:14 PM~16480818
> *is the "K" key not working on your key board?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 1 2010, 06:16 PM~16480835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*if it isnt maybe he can use an "i" and a "<" to form a "K" like this: i<*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*go baci< to school???* :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*always checi< the air in your tires before going out for a cruise*


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 1 2010, 07:14 PM~16480818
> *is the "K" key not working on your key board?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Feb 1 2010, 07:21 PM~16480912
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Whutz Good Homie!!!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 1 2010, 07:21 PM~16480903
> *always checi< the air in your tires before going out for a cruise
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 1 2010, 07:12 PM~16480043
> *SOME ONE CAME AND BROKE BOTH MY WINDOWS OUT AND SLUNG CHILLI DOGS ALL OVER  MY CAR.. I AINT PAYING MY TAXES NOW  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


ASS..............BUT FUNNY :cheesy:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i do want to thank all you homies for the support, especially BIG DIRTY he has tried to get me back my money,will see what happens but its taking that fool way to long to know he fucked up and just pay me back :uh:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 1 2010, 04:12 PM~16480043
> *SOME ONE CAME AND BROKE BOTH MY WINDOWS OUT AND SLUNG CHILLI DOGS ALL OVER  MY CAR.. I AINT PAYING MY TAXES NOW  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


dam that shit is funny :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 1 2010, 09:50 PM~16481975
> *dam that shit is funny :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 10:32 PM~16482582
> *:drama:
> *


YOU HIRING??????????? KEN WOULD MAKE YOU ALOT OF MONEY :biggrin: :0


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16482757
> *YOU HIRING??????????? KEN WOULD MAKE YOU ALOT OF MONEY  :biggrin:  :0
> *


wow... :roflmao:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

well homies i just got a email from my creditcard/bankcard company that they did a charge back to paypal for my money so i guess i got paid, now ken is going to have to pay them back :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 1 2010, 11:28 PM~16485776
> *well homies i just got a email from my creditcard/bankcard company that they did a charge back to paypal for my money so i guess i got paid, now ken is going to have to pay them back :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 2 2010, 01:28 AM~16485776
> *well homies i just got a email from my creditcard/bankcard company that they did a charge back to paypal for my money so i guess i got paid, now ken is going to have to pay them back :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 1 2010, 11:28 PM~16485776
> *well homies i just got a email from my creditcard/bankcard company that they did a charge back to paypal for my money so i guess i got paid, now ken is going to have to pay them back :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: ah damn u suck......... now i gotta find a new topic 2 kick it at!!!!!!!!























just playing homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: glad u got paid!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 2 2010, 01:28 AM~16485776
> *well homies i just got a email from my creditcard/bankcard company that they did a charge back to paypal for my money so i guess i got paid, now ken is going to have to pay them back :biggrin:
> *



Right on homie :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 1 2010, 03:51 PM~16478698
> *YOU WOULD THINK RIGHT!!!  AND HE GOT THE ENGRAVED ONE ALSO... :0  :cheesy:
> *


go bolt that bitch in your ride :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 2 2010, 01:28 AM~16485776
> *well homies i just got a email from my creditcard/bankcard company that they did a charge back to paypal for my money so i guess i got paid, now ken is going to have to pay them back :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WELL THEN AT LEAST HE WAS NOT LIEING ABOUT THAT. HE TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE GOING TO BE TAKING MONEY FROM HIS ACCOUNT TO COVER THE AMOUNT ON THE DISPUTE. IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE ON THE 27TH, AND I WAS LIKE HMMMMM. HE WAS LIKE WHY WOULD I SEND HIM $1K AND THEN PAYPAL IS GOING TO TAKE IT ANYWAY, JUST WAIT FOR THINGS TO WORK OUT. WHEN IT DID NOT COME ON THE 27TH, I WAS LIKE WTF. 

EITHER WAY, GLAD THAT YOU GOT THE MONEY BACK, THAT IS IMPORTANT TO ME. DOES NOT CHANGE ANYTHING THAT HAS HAPPENED, BUT GLAD IT GOT WORKED OUT


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 2 2010, 01:28 AM~16485776
> *well homies i just got a email from my creditcard/bankcard company that they did a charge back to paypal for my money so i guess i got paid, now ken is going to have to pay them back :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
good to hear


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 2 2010, 02:28 AM~16485776
> *well homies i just got a email from my creditcard/bankcard company that they did a charge back to paypal for my money so i guess i got paid, now ken is going to have to pay them back :biggrin:
> *


glad to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 1 2010, 11:28 PM~16485776
> *well homies i just got a email from my creditcard/bankcard company that they did a charge back to paypal for my money so i guess i got paid, now ken is going to have to pay them back :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah,good to hear homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i don't know how paypal gets there money back if his account is empty. I had a guy do a chargeback on some brackets i sold him and they took 200.00 out of my account i was like i shipped him the item and even won the dispute on ebay but paypal didn't care they snatched that 200 away from me like a homeless crack addict would snatch a bottle of thunderbird! Either way glad he got the money back!


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 31 2010, 08:29 PM~16471461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2010, 07:58 AM~16487067
> *i don't know how paypal gets there money back if his account is empty. I had a guy do a chargeback on some brackets i sold him and they took 200.00 out of my account i was like i shipped him the item and even won the dispute on ebay but paypal didn't care they snatched that 200 away from me like a homeless crack addict would snatch a bottle of thunderbird! Either way glad he got the money back!
> *



i had a similar situation but i didnt have the money to give back in my paypal and they still gave the guy a refund. they gave me two weeks to put money in to cover or they would start reporting it to credit agencys and start some crazy amount of intrest. its in very small print when you get paypal :angry: :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 2 2010, 11:50 AM~16489285
> *i had a similar situation but i didnt have the money to give back in my paypal and they still gave the guy a refund. they gave me two weeks to put money in to cover or they would start reporting it to credit agencys and start some crazy amount of intrest.  its  in very small print when you get paypal :angry:  :angry:
> *


damn. i never got my money back on two disputes even though i won. they had no money in the account end of story. it was no where near a 1000 but man it hurt nonethe less.

i guess it works when they want. glad to see it worked this time.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2010, 09:58 AM~16487067
> *i don't know how paypal gets there money back if his account is empty. I had a guy do a chargeback on some brackets i sold him and they took 200.00 out of my account i was like i shipped him the item and even won the dispute on ebay but paypal didn't care they snatched that 200 away from me like a homeless crack addict would snatch a bottle of thunderbird! Either way glad he got the money back!
> *


YOUR BANK ACCOUNT IS LINKED TO PAYPAL, SO THEY WENT INTO HIS BANK AND ACCOUNT AND GOT THE MONEY. HE SAID HE AUTHORIZED IT, BUT I DID NOT THINK HE WAS TELLING THE TRUTH


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad to hear you are getting your money back.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 2 2010, 05:36 PM~16492049
> *Glad to hear you are getting your money back.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2010, 09:58 AM~16487067
> *i don't know how paypal gets there money back if his account is empty. I had a guy do a chargeback on some brackets i sold him and they took 200.00 out of my account i was like i shipped him the item and even won the dispute on ebay but paypal didn't care they snatched that 200 away from me like a homeless crack addict would snatch a bottle of thunderbird! Either way glad he got the money back!
> *


IF THEY WANT THEY CAN PUT IT ON HIS CREDIT AND GO AFTER HIM AND CHARGE HIM COLLECTION COST AND THEN HE'LL BE FUCKED CREDIT WISE.. CAUSE ITS GONNA BE OVER A 1,000 BY THE TIME HE KNOWS... THEN THEY CALL HIS HOUSE OVER AND OVER AGAIN.... :biggrin: 





SO WHEN IS THIS THREAD GETTING DELETED.. :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 2 2010, 05:52 PM~16490999
> *YOUR BANK ACCOUNT IS LINKED TO PAYPAL, SO THEY WENT INTO HIS BANK AND ACCOUNT AND GOT THE MONEY.  HE SAID HE AUTHORIZED IT, BUT I DID NOT THINK HE WAS TELLING THE TRUTH
> *


NO JOKE HAS THE RIGHT TO DISPUTE THE CHARGE FROM HIS BANK CAUSE THE GOOD AND SERVICES WERE NO GOOD SO LEGALLY HE CAN GETS IS MONEY BACK AND KENYBOY IS FUCKED CREDIT WISE................REMEMBER I DO THIS FOR ALIVING :ninja: :ninja: 


O YA READ DISPUTING CHARGES ON THE BACK OF ANY BANK STATEMENT OR CREDIT CARD .. IT EXPAINS YOUR RIGHTS ON THE CARD HOLDER AGREEMENT..... :drama:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 2 2010, 07:14 PM~16492415
> *IF THEY WANT THEY CAN PUT IT ON HIS CREDIT AND GO AFTER HIM AND CHARGE HIM COLLECTION COST AND THEN HE'LL BE FUCKED CREDIT WISE.. CAUSE ITS GONNA BE OVER A 1,000 BY THE TIME HE KNOWS... THEN THEY CALL HIS HOUSE OVER AND OVER AGAIN.... :biggrin:
> SO WHEN IS THIS THREAD GETTING DELETED .. :uh:
> *


NOT TILL HOMIE HAS HIS MONEY IN HAND..... :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16490999
> *YOUR BANK ACCOUNT IS LINKED TO PAYPAL, SO THEY WENT INTO HIS BANK AND ACCOUNT AND GOT THE MONEY.  HE SAID HE AUTHORIZED IT, BUT I DID NOT THINK HE WAS TELLING THE TRUTH
> *


well he was still bullshiting because i just called and did the chargeback yesterday, and they said my money would be back in my account later in the day,and it was, so he didnt even know what was going on it just happened,they said they would pay me now and then go after him for the money


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

well for now this shit is over, and i do want to say thanks to everyone that stood by me and supported me threw out this shit, and hopefully people stop doing these bullshit deals or scams, we are here to help each other, and see what we can do for one another not burn each other,THANKS HOMIES


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 2 2010, 11:57 PM~16496574
> *well for now this shit is over, and i do want to say thanks to everyone that stood by me and supported me threw out this shit, and hopefully people stop doing these bullshit deals or scams, we are here to help each other, and see what we can do for one another not burn each other,THANKS HOMIES
> *


*Time to Celebrate*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Feb 3 2010, 12:37 AM~16496854
> *Time to Celebrate
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :run: :h5: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 3 2010, 01:09 AM~16496122
> *well he was still bullshiting because i just called and did the chargeback yesterday, and they said my money would be back in my account later in the day,and it was, so he didnt even know what was going on it just happened,they said they would pay me now and then go after him for the money
> *


glad you got your monie homie, some people aren't so lucky


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 3 2010, 12:57 AM~16496574
> *well for now this shit is over, and i do want to say thanks to everyone that stood by me and supported me threw out this shit, and hopefully people stop doing these bullshit deals or scams, we are here to help each other, and see what we can do for one another not burn each other,THANKS HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 3 2010, 01:09 AM~16496122
> *well he was still bullshiting because i just called and did the chargeback yesterday, and they said my money would be back in my account later in the day,and it was, so he didnt even know what was going on it just happened,they said they would pay me now and then go after him for the money
> *


I LUV IT WHEN A PLAN COMES TOGEHTER


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

PAYBACK IS A BITCH,GLAD YOU GOT YOUR MONEY BACK BROTHER.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 3 2010, 09:01 AM~16497650
> *glad you got your monie homie, some people aren't so lucky
> *


 :uh: YOUR ONE OF THEM..........................HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:rimshot: :rimshot: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

tell ken ken i was the one that broke his window i threw a rock from CA to FL


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 4 2010, 10:41 AM~16509428
> *tell ken ken i was the one that broke his window i threw a rock from CA to FL
> *


Dodgers need to sign your ass up


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:wow: :drama:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 4 2010, 09:43 AM~16509441
> *Dodgers need to sign your ass up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 2 2010, 10:57 PM~16496574
> *well for now this shit is over, and i do want to say thanks to everyone that stood by me and supported me threw out this shit, and hopefully people stop doing these bullshit deals or scams, we are here to help each other, and see what we can do for one another not burn each other,THANKS HOMIES
> *


no problem homie but my lawyer david kleinfeld(manhattan nyc) is asking for a 10% cut for his services :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 4 2010, 10:41 AM~16509428
> *tell ken ken i was the one that broke his window i threw a rock from CA to FL
> *


LIES :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ttt :happysad:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 2 2010, 11:57 PM~16496574
> *well for now this shit is over, and i do want to say thanks to everyone that stood by me and supported me threw out this shit, and hopefully people stop doing these bullshit deals or scams, we are here to help each other, and see what we can do for one another not burn each other,THANKS HOMIES
> *


Ping!!!Glad to see it worked itself out..........and the highlighted statement above should be implimented in the lowrider for dummies handbook.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 4 2010, 07:43 AM~16509441
> *Dodgers need to sign your ass up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Haunted_black (Sep 13, 2009)

Ken when we find your ass we are gonna dump you in the river. OKAY.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 4 2010, 07:41 AM~16509428
> *tell ken ken i was the one that broke his window i threw a rock from CA to FL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Haunted_black_@Feb 4 2010, 11:43 PM~16517948
> *Ken when we find your ass we are gonna dump you in the river. OKAY.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 4 2010, 08:41 AM~16509428
> *tell ken ken i was the one that broke his window i threw a rock from CA to FL
> *


pics or it........ you know the deal. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 5 2010, 04:09 AM~16519399
> *pics or it........ you know the deal. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 5 2010, 01:39 AM~16517891
> *Ping!!!Glad to see it worked itself out..........and the highlighted statement above should be implimented in the lowrider for dummies handbook.. :biggrin:
> *


lowriders are the most hatin', greedy and secretive mofo's on the planet!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 11:32 AM~16521439
> *lowriders are the most hatin', greedy and secretive mofo's on the planet!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

not taking up for Ken, but since you got your money back are you going to send back the adapters?

j/w


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 5 2010, 07:43 PM~16525414
> *not taking up for Ken, but since you got your money back are you going to send back the adapters?
> 
> j/w
> *


  WELL SAID


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 5 2010, 04:43 PM~16525414
> *not taking up for Ken, but since you got your money back are you going to send back the adapters?
> 
> j/w
> *


ya there used knockoffs not adapters, but i would like to send them to dirty or troy and have them give them to him because i know that if i send them to ken he will say i never got them


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 10:32 AM~16521439
> *lowriders are the most hatin', greedy and secretive mofo's on the planet!
> *


Some-------->yes.........but not all......


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 5 2010, 06:43 PM~16525414
> *not taking up for Ken, but since you got your money back are you going to send back the adapters?
> 
> j/w
> *


I dunno,it's the right thing to do,but on the other hand,could be considered interest on the"loan".


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

I would keep them for the bs he made up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

your very luck for getting your money back


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 5 2010, 10:52 PM~16527254
> *ya there used knockoffs not adapters, but i would like to send them to dirty or troy and have them give them to him because i know that if i send them to ken he will say i never got them
> *


I CALL BULLSHIT :uh: 

ALL THIS CRYING AND NOW THE SHOE IS ON THE OTHER FOOT AND THE EXCUSES BLEED OUT...................................PITTY


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

cool


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTTT WELL?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 5 2010, 07:52 PM~16527254
> *ya there used knockoffs not adapters, but i would like to send them to dirty or troy and have them give them to him because i know that if i send them to ken he will say i never got them
> *


yes i am sending the knockoffs back to big dirty and he will give them to ken if anybody wanted to know!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 6 2010, 09:04 AM~16530197
> *Some-------->yes.........but not all......
> *


really, a guy could figure out how to make it so motors NEVER go bad on a pump but will tell NO ONE because they might use his idea.


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 7 2010, 12:56 PM~16539251
> *yes i am sending the knockoffs back to big dirty and he will give them to ken if anybody wanted to know!
> *


 :uh: weres the tracking number


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 7 2010, 01:06 PM~16540223
> *really, a guy could figure out how to make it so motors NEVER go bad on a pump but will tell NO ONE because they might use his idea.
> *


become a friend to that person and all the hydraulic secrets one holds will become yours.....


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 2 2010, 12:28 AM~16485776
> *well homies i just got a email from my creditcard/bankcard company that they did a charge back to paypal for my money so i guess i got paid, now ken is going to have to pay them back :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Oldchevys11 (Jun 27, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

knockoffs were shipped back today


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 10 2010, 10:52 PM~16579191
> *knockoffs were shipped back today
> *


MAN, YOU DON'T HAVE TO PROVE NOTHING TO NOBODY YOU WERE THE ONE THAT WAS DONE WRONG, PERIOD.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 6 2010, 08:22 AM~16530377
> *I would keep them for the bs he made up
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2010, 11:32 AM~16521439
> *lowriders are the most hatin', greedy and secretive mofo's on the planet!
> *


It's true,lowriding would be way bigger if everyone were cool and would just keep their opinions to theirselves but help another out on info.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 11 2010, 12:13 AM~16579453
> *MAN, YOU DON'T HAVE TO PROVE NOTHING TO NOBODY YOU WERE THE ONE THAT WAS DONE WRONG, PERIOD.
> *


x2


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 7 2010, 01:56 PM~16539251
> *yes i am sending the knockoffs back to big dirty and he will give them to ken if anybody wanted to know!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 11 2010, 12:52 AM~16579191
> *knockoffs were shipped back today
> *


KNOCKOFFS CAME TODAY. HAHAHA MY WIFE HAS NO TACK, SHE WAS LIKE, DAMN THEY ROUGH FOR DAYTONS. GOTTA LOVE A WIFE THAT IS IN THE GAME


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 11 2010, 12:13 AM~16579453
> *MAN, YOU DON'T HAVE TO PROVE NOTHING TO NOBODY YOU WERE THE ONE THAT WAS DONE WRONG, PERIOD.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 7 2010, 11:56 AM~16539251
> *yes i am sending the knockoffs back to big dirty and he will give them to ken if anybody wanted to know!
> *


THAT`S GOOD NEWS!
KEEP THE CAR GODS HAPPY! 
dispite what you feel want you want to do to "get even"
then you can start with a clean slate


----------

